# Luftschlösser und andere Illusionen



## Raindog (15. Februar 2009)

Nabend Leute!

Wie ein paar von euch vielleicht schon wissen, spiele ich eine kleine haarige Cuasalheildose.
Vor kurzem bin ich nun auch endlich in den erlesenen Kreis der 80er aufgenommen worden.
Der Schmied meines Vertrauens hat mir gleich ein paar Epics gebastelt, dazu noch ein paar Sockel und nen neuen Schild und nen super Kolben.

11k HP
9k Mana
1600 ZM-Boni
60% Greif

Naja, die anfänglichen 2,5k Gold waren bis auf 100 futsch, aber:

Boah war ich stolz! Wie nen Schneekönig.



Prompt schleiften mich meine Gildies mit in einen Dopperaid. Erst 10er Obsidian und dann Archavons Kammer. Auch 10er.
Unsere Priesterin und ich hielten den Raid gut über Wasser. Alles in allem vielleicht 5 Wipes, da wir auch nicht wirklich eingespielt waren.

Noch völlig im Siegesrausch war ich startklar für neue Schadtaten!

Zwei Tage später „Alter, bock Burg hc zu heilen?“

Auch wenn ich erst etwas Mühe hatte, gelang es mir doch ganz gut. Ganz ohne Wipe. Nen Tag später das gleiche Spiel. Kein Problem. Was auch an meinem Lieblingstank lag.

Heute sogar mit fremder Grp. Nur ein einziger Ausfall (sprich gestorbener Spieler) Boah war ich stolz.

Der Tag zog sich dahin, ich farmte Gold.

Abends komme ich on, und sehe: Fast alle Gildies in Naxx unterwegs. Tja... ich war zwar sehr von mir überzeugt, in dem Moment, aber nicht völlig größenwahnsinnig.

Zufällig schlurfte ich so durch Dalaran, als jemand für die Violette Festung HC nen Heal suchte.
Aus Neugierde fragte ich mal an, was den Minimum wäre?

Schurke: „Wie jetzt? Zaubermacht?“
Ich: „Nein, Käsebrötchen ;-)“
Schurke: „Ich frag mal eben...“
2 Minuten Stille
Schurke: „Ich nehme den Heiler und zwei Brötchen!“

Klar, kaum Heroic-Erfahrung und noch recht grün hinter den Ohren... ähh mit grün/blauer Ausrüstung unterwegs, aber ich dachte nen Versuch wäre es wert.

Kaum war ich in der Gruppe drin, jaulte der Hexer auf „Das is doch kein Heal! 9K Mana?“

Sofort hab ich die Gruppe verlassen und den Hexer auf ignore gesetzt.

Klar, natürlich wäre das ein Kamikaze-Unternehmen geworden. Aber man hätte das auch etwas netter sagen können.

Etwas gefrustet wollte ich wieder farmen gehen, als sich der Schurke meldete.

Schurke: „Du, 9k Mana is bissel wenig... war das deine Healausrüstung?“
Ich: „Ja schon. Aber hat sich erledigt.“
Schurke: „Sorry wegen (Name des Hexers), tut mir voll leid :-(
Ich: „Iwo, schon okay, viel Glück!“

Auch wenn es tatsächlich nette Spieler gibt, wie der Schurke bewiesen hat, hatte mir das Ganze dann doch nen Dämpfer verpasst.

Da die Gildies noch immer in Naxx waren, questete ich weiter. Gold musste her, fürs Epic-Fliegen.
Nach ner Stunde meldete sich urplötzlich ein Schami, der mich offenbar kannte.

Schami: „Hi, Bock auf Nerub?“
Ich: „Ähm... hc oder wie?“
Schami: „Jau, Gruppe steht schon“
Ich „Okay... auch wenn ich dich noch immer nicht zuordnen kann...“

Gesagt getan. Wappenrock für den Kreuzzug angezogen und los... also... eigentlich.

Wir sind bis zum Tor gekommen. Dann kam der Wipe zu uns.

Der Hexer dieser Gruppe machte sich einen Spaß daraus, mitten im Kampf Aderlass (HP gegen Mana tauschen) zu nutzen. Allerdings bis auf knapp 15% seiner HP.

Selbiges brachte mich wiederum völlig aus dem Konzept, während der Tank fröhlich drauf los pullte.

Neustart.

Der nächste Wipe kam bei der dicken Spinne (deren Namen ich wieder mal vergessen habe... Nox-irgendwie...) Um genau zu sein, bei den Käferwächtern, bevor die Spinne hoch kommt.

Der Tank rannte in die Gruppe, und pullte so alles und jeden. Wipe.

Neustart.

Gleiches Spiel nochmal. Diesmal allerdings kam die Spinne hoch. Während sie noch am krabbeln war, und die Adds fraß, meldete sich mein seltsamer Schamifreund via Flüstermodus.

Schami: „Bisschen wenig Mana, oder?“
Hatte ich das heute nicht schonmal gehört?
Ich: „Ist mir auch klar... aber die Wipes waren Fehlpulls, oder nicht?“
Schmai: „Schon...“

Die dicke Spinne kam. Und ich heilte.

Dummerweise hat der Arachnoid die Angewohnheit Giftpfützen zu verteilen. Man muss da also rauslaufen, um nicht böse Schaden zu nehmen.
Das machten auch alle... bis auf den Tank.

Ich biss beinahe in meine Schreibtischplatte, denn ich konnte ihm ja nicht schreiben, das er aus der Pfütze raus sollte. Die Finger brauchte ich ja zum heilen.

Manatrank, Göttliche Eingebung, 2 Ausfälle, Göttliche Bitte, noch ein Ausfall, Göttliche Gunst, Gesundheitsstein, Handauflegen, OOM, Wipe.

Diesmal war es an mir den Schmai anzuhaun:

Ich: „Alter, was hast du denn da für nen Tank mitgebracht?“
Schmai: „Wieso, du hattest doch kein Aggro!“
Ich: „Nein, aber es is nich aus der Giftwolke..“
Schami: „Hm, stimmt...“
Ich: „Und Fehlpull hatten wir auch mehr als einen!“
Schami: „Schon...“

Neustart.

Diesmal fielen die Wächter und die dicke Spinne.

Obwohl meine Repkosten schon bei 27g waren, dachte ich mir: „Scheiß drauf, gleich haste noch Marken und vielleicht droppt ja was Nettes!“

Wir also die große Treppe zu den beiden Elitewächtern vor Anub'arak.
Pull, 5 Sekunden Kampf, Hexer tot, Tank tot, Wipe.

Mittlerweile zweifelte ich echt an meinem Können.

Hexer: „Wo blieb der Heal?“
Ich: „Leute.. das wird so nichts..“

Ich versuchte herauszufinden ob der Tank denn Critimmun ist.

Auf meine Frage nach seinem Verteidigungswert, kam als Antwort ne dreistellige Zahl.
Da ich damit nicht viel anfangen konnte, fragte ich nach dem prozentualen Anteil.
„54236“

Okay... irgendwas musste er falsch verstanden haben, oder was auch immer..

Eigentlich hatte ich die Nase voll, als der Schami vorschlug das er mit seinem Main heilen könnte.

Gesagt, getan. 

Neustart, Elitewächter down. Boss.

Es dauerte diesmal glatte 5 Minuten länger. Dann kam der Wipe. 
Schami (mittkerweile Priester): „Wäre besser wenn du mit heilst.“
Ich: „Muss ich ja wohl“
Schami, ruft Dmg-Meter auf: „Besser als 600DPS“
Ich: „Schonmal versucht als Holy Schaden zu machen? Mit auf Heilung ausgelegter Ausrüstung?“
Schami: „War keine Kritik!“
Ach nein?
Ich: „Jaja, schon okay...“

Neustart.

Ich heilte wie blöd, er heilte wie blöd. Schurke tot, Hexer tot, ich tot, Tank tot, Schami/Priester tot.
Schmai im Grp-Chat: „Heilen mit Adds ist so ne Sache...“
Ich im Grp-Chat: „Nichts für ungut, aber die Repkosten übersteigen mein Vermögen. Ich bin raus.“
Schurke im Grp-Chat: „Ja Bye, ich hab schon nen Ersatz. Der is eh besser als du!“

Gruppe verlassen. Daumendrüken für den Schmai, Schurke auf ignore. (Nur nebenbei, der hatte etwa 900DPS)

Jetzt war mein Selbstvertaruen wirklich im Eimer. Klar, es war nicht alles meine Schuld. Aber Nerub hatte ich mit 74 weniger Probleme...

Da meine Leute noch immer Naxx unsicher machten flog ich alle Rüstmeister an.

Ich brauche zwei mal Respektvoll und einmal Wohlwollend (alles nur über HC möglich). Etwa 300g und dazu noch Edelsteine und Verzauberungen.

Noch entmutigter machte ich mich bei einem Verzauberer schlau, was er denn Nettes hätte.
Und siehe da: 
„Mächtige Zaubermacht – Waffe“
30 Schleierstaub zu 4g das Stück – machbar.
6 Traumsplitter zu 9g das Stück – auch noch machbar.
6 Tiefenkristalle zu... ach du Scheiße: 170g das Stück!

Nachdem ich meinen Schmied fragte, konnte ich deutlich sehen, wie er seinen Bildschirm bei meiner Frage angrinste. Denn er Antwortete „Och, die lagen auch schon mal bei 300g“

Da ich noch knapp 200g hatte, klappte ich das AH wieder zu, setzt mich schmollend in Ironforge auf den Hosenboden, und überlegte.
Was nun? Fischen auf 100 bringen? Kochen auf 75?
Da meldete sich mein Lieblingstank
Tank: „Hey wie siehts aus, lust auf Burg hc?“
Ich: „Kann ich erst Morgen wieder...“
Tank: „Ohh... :-( Dann lass uns ne Ini, ja?“
Ich: „Klar, welche?“

Stille – und mir fiel ein: Ey, die mussten mit Naxx durch sein, wenn er mich fragt...

Tank: „Guck mal, hab ich alles für meine Heilerausrüstung: (3 prachtvolle Epics)“
Ja, er ist auch Pala
Ich, leicht eifersüchtig: „Ui.. dickes Gratz!“
Tank: „Achso, also der eine will unbeding Burg, wegen der Armbrust :-(
Ich: „Ach ist doch okay...“

Damit war der Abend gelaufen. Geld alle, keine vernünftigen Epics, langsames Fliegen. Nichtmal Apocalypse Now auf Kabel 1 muntert mich auf.


Mich würde mal interessieren ob es euch ähnlich ergangen ist, am Anfang. Oder ob ich heute einfach nur nen miesen Tag hab, und dank Möchtegern-Influenza so mies drauf bin.

Gruß

Dog


----------



## Serenas (15. Februar 2009)

Es erging mir schon ähnlich mit meinem Heildruiden,
allerdings hatte ich keine solchen "Afangs"schwierigkeiten. 
Wie ich 80 und Heros überbrückt habe fällt mir schon garnicht mehr ein, lass dich aber nicht runterdrücken.
Immer wieder aufstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sere

P.S.: Blöde Antwort, doofe Sätze, müde und ich bin nu im Bett - Cya


----------



## Caradim (15. Februar 2009)

das kenn ich^^
bin zwar dd aber naja ich zieh eigentlich keine aggro ausser tank macht müll...
turm is eh voll krank
naja ich hab mir soin 2h mal 130g reppkosten gefarmt ;-)


----------



## Sugarwarlock (15. Februar 2009)

gratz zu 80^^ archavons kammer wipen is low... obsi eigendlich auch kommt darauf an mit wie vielen adds... aber jeder fängt mal klein an =D. hab nur bis nerub gelesen... solche spacken gibts immer... als neuer healer nicht ganz einfach. geh am bessten nur gildenintern. wir haben einfach unsere heuen healer durch alle hero inis geschleift bis das eq gut genug war. versuch das mit deiner gilde auch.^^ viel glücknoch als healer^^


----------



## Mannoroth (15. Februar 2009)

Ahm, naja also ich bin mal ganz erlich.. nen Heiler mit 9k Mana würd ich HC jetzt nicht unbedingt mitnehmen. Ist ein bissl komisch das du nur 9 k mana hast. Ich mein auf dem Weg zu LvL 80 machst ja auch genug normale Inis in dem Rar Items Droppen und dadurch hast schon mehr Mana, also skillungsbedingt und so solltest schon auf 12 k oder etwas drüber kommen als Holy Pala. 
Aber ansonsten wenn es in anderen Hc inis gut klappt, kann es auch daran liegen da dein Tank Pala der ja Naxx raidet.. evtl schon einiges an Tank Gear aus Naxx hat und somit in den HC inis net soviel schaden nimmt.

Klar wenn ein Tank net aufpasst und z.B wie von dir beschrieben in der Giftpfüze stehen bleibt selbst schuld, da kann man nichst machen. Geh lieber weiterhn mit deiner "stammgruppe" Hc inis rüste dich dort aus, dann hast du solche Probleme gar nicht.


So long....


----------



## GreenIsaac (15. Februar 2009)

Hmmmm du darfst nicht erwarten innerhalb von wenigen Tagen Top ausgestattet zu sein. WoW ist halt ein sehr langwieriges Spiel indem man sich die zeit für viele Dinge einfach nehmen muss. So wie Epix ergattern oder stupides Gold farmen. Kopf nicht hängen lassen und ein ein paar Tagen/Wochen sieht die Welt gleich wieder viel besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fripon (15. Februar 2009)

@Mannoroth

Joa...

Tur mir leid aber 9k Mana?
LOL 

Mit 80?

Habe ich noch nie erlebt.

Ich als Tank würde mich weigern so einen mit in eine HC grp. zu lassen da ist ja Wipen vorprogrammiert auch wen das jetzt assozial klingt...
Ich bin mit meinen Tank auch nicht ohne die 535 Verteidgung in HC inis gegangen.......


----------



## Elinya (15. Februar 2009)

Hm weiß ned aber 9k is wirklich ziemlich wenig für HC!Ich versteh auch ned warum du nur 9k hast, mein Jäger ist 78 und hat nur Q Items an und kommt schon auf 8,5k Mana.Da müsstest als Pala, grad als Holy, schon ne Menge mehr haben!

Geh halt mit Gildies oder Randoms ersma in die normalen Inis bevor du gleich anfängst dich an HC´s zu wagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vispi (15. Februar 2009)

naja wenn du mit gildis unterwegs bist gute tanks nette dps von den dd´s da brauchst auch kaum noch heilen

wenn du aber in ini bist mit randoms der tank mittelmaß die dd´s fahren kaum schaden muss man als heiler das abfangen können 

ist man da selber erst grade 80 klappt es meist nicht

auf jedenfall wirst du noch öfters sterben und Leute werden dir auch die Schuld geben deswegen da muss man eben durch

angefangen hat jeder mal 

das prob ist auch das viele nicht schauen auf welchen Itemstand die grp ist 

wenn man sieht das viele grade erst den hero Content starten muss man eben vorsichtiger sein und sich Zeit lassen

Nerub HC ist da auch ziemlig hässlich Anfrangs

aber hier ist wie auch in jeder Ini wichtig erfahrung zusammeln ein Wipe ist nix schlimmes solang die Leute sich ihre Fehler bewusst machen


----------



## Maltztrunk (15. Februar 2009)

> Nichtmal Apocalypse Now auf Kabel 1 muntert mich auf.



solche filme heitern dich  auf?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n3tch3r (15. Februar 2009)

Also ich fand den Text sehr unterhaltsam ^^ aber nun zu deinem Problem:
WTF? 9k mana? Also bitte: da machste definitiv was falsch. Ich war bis vor 2 Tagen ebenfalls Healdose (lvl 74 wohlgemerkt) und hatte unbuffed 12k Mana und 1100ZM. Wie zum Henker schaffst du es da auf lächerliche 9k auf lvl 80 zu kommen? Tipp meinerseits: Heal die normalen Inis bis du um die 13k mana hast und dann wag dich laaangsam an die HC.

Ich drück dir die Daumen und Kopf hoch =) Jeder ist "klein" angefangen.


----------



## Lillyan (15. Februar 2009)

Falls du wirklich Tips willst solltest du deinen Arsenal-Link mal posten... der ein oder andere kennt sicherlich ein Teil, das recht leicht zu beschaffen ist und dir weiter hilft. Zu allem anderen kann ich dir nur raten: Lass es langsam angehen. Gehe in 80er normal-Instanzen, dann in heroische, dann raiden. Das Spiel wird dir nicht davon laufen. 

Diese "Erwartungshaltung" ist nebenbei für mich eine Folge der "Es ist alles viel zu leicht" Rederei. Jeder erwartet, dass man als frisch 80er schon alles machen kann und in einer Woche sein komplettes Equip zusammen hat.... ich finde das sehr sehr schade.


----------



## Boom Chika Wah Wah (15. Februar 2009)

> 9k Mana? Da würde ich mich weigern mitzugehen




Wie seit ihr denn bitte drauf ?
Es ist doch vollkommen logisch das sich eine Spielfigur erstmal Ausrüstungstechnisch entwickeln muss, und das dauert nunmal seine Zeit.

Außerdem liegt es in weniger Fällen als man denkt an den Schlüsselrollen Tank / Heiler das ein Pull im Wipe endet !
Ich erlebe tagtäglich grottenschlechte DD´s die alle von sich behaupten sie wüssten was sie tun, die gleiche Person versäumt dann allerdings dem Heiler der inzwischen von 3 Mobs geschlagen wird zu helfen indem der besagte DD mal eine Frostnova zündet.

Oder was ich auch noch sehr oft sehe sind hunter / Hexer die ihre Pets nicht unter Kontrolle halten können und durch diese Viecher einen Wipe verursachen.
WoW gibt es nun 4 Jahre lang und solangsam sollte es auch jeder Hinterwäldler verstanden haben.

Also versucht mal ein wenig Verständnis aufzubringen und macht nicht gleich jeden frischen Char nieder weils euch so in den Kram passt, erst wenn ihr selbst so spielt wie es für eine Gruppe dienlich ist könnt ihr andere bemängeln !


Ich bin raus 
Good Fight, Good night


----------



## Racziel (15. Februar 2009)

Ah sowas kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich spiel selber Priester und wegen solcher sachen geh ich nie in eine Instanz, wenn nicht mindestens die hälfte der Gruppe (die hälfte von 5 ist 3 nicht 2!) aus Leuten besteht die ich irgendwie kenne. Und genau deswegen habe ich mittlerweile so ziemlich das beste eq was man momentan für nen holy-priest bekommen kann (ok auch weil meine Gilde einfach super ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). 
Und nun eine Anmerkung: Man geht keine heroics wenn man gerade frisch 80 ist! Das ist mindestens genauso schlimm wie ein mage der auf 80 fragt:''Sheep? Wie mache ich das?'' 
Man sollte auf jedenfall erstmal in den normales inis gucken ob man da nicht noch etwas gebrauchen kann (ja Erfolge brauch man!).
Zudem kann man nichtnur in hero's ruf bekommen. In den normales inis bekommt man ich glaube immer die hälfte von dem ruf den man in der selben instanz auf hero bekommt. 

Als Tipp für die nähere Zukunft: Geh einfach nichtmehr in random Gruppen. Im moment ist ein Großteil der community einfach sowas von bescheuert, dass man mit Leuten die man nicht kennt einfach keinen Spaß mehr haben kann (denn für die meisten sind die stats entscheidend, nicht der Spieler dahinter). Ich habe es früher so gemacht, dass ich die Leute aus meiner Gilde gefragt hab ob jemand Lust auf Instanzen hat und wenn das nicht der Fall war hab ich halt weiter gequestet (bringt ganz schön Gold auf 80).


----------



## Elinya (15. Februar 2009)

Boom schrieb:


> Wie seit ihr denn bitte drauf ?
> Es ist doch vollkommen logisch das sich eine Spielfigur erstmal Ausrüstungstechnisch entwickeln muss, und das dauert nunmal seine Zeit.
> 
> Außerdem liegt es in weniger Fällen als man denkt an den Schlüsselrollen Tank / Heiler das ein Pull im Wipe endet !
> ...



Er meinte das er sich weigern würde als Tank mit einem Heiler der nur 9 K Mana hat in eine HC zu gehen!Was ich sehr gut verstehen kann denn 9k sind für einen HC nicht genug.In einer STamm Grp eventuell aber ganz sicher nicht in einer Random Grp.Das wär genauso als würden 3 DD´s nur 700 Dps fahren in einer HC.Ebenfalls ungenügend.Ist halt so das WoW ein Gruppengame ist und deswegen auch JEDER aus der Grp Ausrüstungs und Skilltechnisch auf dem Stand der jeweiligen Ini sein sollte


----------



## Fredchen42 (15. Februar 2009)

Nunja, Azjol'Nerub mit ner rnd Grp würd ich ohnehin meiden, grade wenn man frisch lvl 80 ist. Dann ist Int afaik seid Wotlk der absolut wichtigste Stat fürn Holy-Pala, und Int bestimmt ja nunmal auch dein Mana, ich kann mir gut vorstellen was du für Items trägst, da ist wahrscheinlich keine Int drauf (meist Blaue- und Epische- Geschmiedete lvl 75-80 Items), falls Sockel drauf sind solltest du daher konsequent auf Int sockeln, und zusehen das nach oben zu bekommen. 
Dann sollte es 50 Zaubermacht erstmal auch tun, wenn du nicht grade Schicksalswende oder Fackel des heiligen Feuers verzaubern willst. ;-)

mfG F42


----------



## keievra (15. Februar 2009)

Also ich würde auch vorschlagen: Geh gildenintern Heros mit ner guten Grp notfalls mit nem Shadow oder Ele der in ganz krassen Bossfights mitheilen kann. 
Am anfang ist es immer schwer nen Start zu finden, ich pers hab meinen char auf 80 gelvlt und war bis dato in genau 2 inis drin (burg/nexus) bevor ich dann mi 80 die ganzen ini quests gemacht habe (fragt mich nicht wieso aber auf inis hatte ich einfach keine lust ^^) 
dann muss man schauen: hat man (in meinem fall) die critimmunität erreicht, einen sehr guten heiler und gute dds dabei? dann ab in heros...rnd nur sehr leichte heros oder die 80er inis normal zum equip farmen. An deiner Stelle würde ich nur heros gehen die dir was nützen und nebenher immer schön nen wappenrock tragen für den ruf (natürlich schauen welche fraktion bringt mir am meisten) dann das equip einkaufen, schön sockeln und verzaubern (auch immer wieder eine sache wo man bei dds und heilern schauen muss habe ich festgestellt, weiss net ob manche es nicht raffen oder einfach zu faul sind sich die mats zu erfarmen, einzukaufen sonstwas(zu tanks kann ich als tank wenig sagen^^) und dann solltest auch genug marken für ein paar markensachen haben (buchband, hals, schild, t7) . ausserdem beim sockeln und verzaubern nicht nur auf zm gehen sondern auch int, mp5 und dann kommst du als healpala locker auf deine 18k mana + zm und wirst nimma om gehen bei heros...
jenachdem ob deine gilde dann schon 25er nax geht können die dich dann auch mal locker durchs 10er ziehen (ob man jetzt mit 2 oder 3 heilern geht ist wumpe) und da kriegst du dann den rest ganz schnell. und wenn alles nichts hilft: umskillen auf tank, tankzeugs basteln lassen vom schmied und als offtank mit ins 10er nax 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so schönen abend oder guten morgen noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGlooool (15. Februar 2009)

Ich kann dazu sagen: Es ging mir auch so und geht mir immernoch so.

Mittlerweile bin ich full epic, hitcap, Naxx 25 equip. (hexer)
Aber mir passieren ähnliche Sachen auch, und zwar jetz noch.

zB Freitag Abend: Ich wurde von Gildenmitgliedern gefragt ob ich mit Naxx 10er kommen will. Im Raidplaner war einer auf Samstag Nachmittag angesetzt, aber da war ich ja eh nicht da. Die anderen waren mit ihren Twinks dabei. Wir bekamen die Gruppe aber nicht ganz voll und legten schonmal mit 8 Leuten los. Bei Maexxna hats halt nicht geklappt weil wir keinen richtigen Tank hatten. Danach haben wir auch keinen mehr gefunden, Raid abgebrochen.  

Samstag: Ich komme um 19.00 Uhr on, die Gildies entscheiden gerade Naxx fortzusetzen am Abend. Da Ich ja ID hatte musste ich mir ne andere Beschäftigung suchen. 
Hab dann halt getwinkt, gefarmt und archavon gemacht und whatever.
Als Naxx zuende war ist erstmahl die Hälfte der Mitglieder pennen gegangen.  Nagut soooo schlimm wars jetz nich, hab dann noch zwei hcs gemacht aber trotzdem. Da lief eigentlich nix mehr.


Mein Tipp: Geh gildenintern Naxx, am besten 25er, und leichte hcs. Versuch dir über Bekanntschaften aus Raids oder gut laufenden HCs eine große FL aufzubauen. Versuche, wenn möglich nicht mehr Random zu gehen. Wenn aus deiner Gilde oder Fl keiner ne hc mag geh lieber Farmen oder Twinken und versuch es später nochmal. Und nutze ts.
Wenn du keine gute Gilde hast, solltest du dir eine suchen.

Nochwas kritisches: Ich bin zwar nicht so unhöflich dass ich sowas im gruppenchannel sage aber wenn so ein blaugrüner heal daherkommt würd ich definitiv nicht mitkommen ausser wenns ein gildenfriend is. Wahrscheinlich würd ich ihn im ts zusammenflamen solange er noch nicht da ist. Denn meistens ist es so, dass leute mit schlechtem equip aus gutem Grund schlechtes equip haben, und zwar weil sie noobs sind, was jetz in deinem fall nicht zutreffen muss, aber gut heilen kannst du wohl trotzdem nich : /


ok etwas wirr das ganze aber ich finde deine Aussage irgendwie paradox: 

 "Ich bin ein Noob, und die Randoms sind asozial und genauso schlecht wie ich"

Normalerweise heist es ja:

" Ich bin zwar nich der beste spieler aber randoms sind alle so dumme noobs, das gibts ja nich"


----------



## cracklepop (15. Februar 2009)

Raindogs Angelegenheit kann ich in sofern nachvollziehn, da ich auch mal ziemlich gefrustet war von meinem Mage.
Ich bin 80 geworden und hatte nach einer Zeit die ersten Epics aber leider noch meine BC-Skillung.
Hatt keinen interessiert all die Wochen, nur merkte ich wie mir immer der Damagemeter unter die Nase gehalten wurde seit ich 80er hc´s in WotLk spiel.
Damagemeter hatte ich bis zu dem Zeitraum auch nie benutzt.
Aus Interesse hab ich dann Dmgmeters installiert und war voll enttäuscht. Ich hab null Damage gemacht irgendwie.

Schließlich in hdb hc, ich wieder der Damage-Looser, frägt mich ein anderer Mitspieler aus meiner Gruppe, woran es denn liegt das ich so einen kümmerlichen Schaden mache.
Ich sagte ich wüsste es echt nicht, liegt an meinem Equip oder so.
Er sagte ich bin total verskillt. Das konnt ich garnet glauben, hatte doch die Nihilium-Skillung für meinen Mage, tsja. Nur war die Skillung halt nicht mehr aktuell. Schon lange nicht mehr.

Dann bin ich einfach auf buffed und hab die 0/53/18 Skillung übernommen. Der Schaden wurde viel besser. Ich war happy.
Dann kam der Rückschlag, war mit einer Gruppe in Drak'tharon hc, es war noch ein Trollmage in meiner Gruppe dabei, gleiche Skillung aber er war schlechter equipt als ich.
Laut Damagemeter machte er sehr viel mehr Schaden als ich. Das gibts doch nicht dacht ich mir, was soll der Scheiß.

Schließlich kam ich auf die Idee meine Spellrotation zu optimieren. Hilfe bekam ich da im englischsprachigen WoW-Forum, dort fand ich einen Beitrag zur Spellrotation für meine 0/53/18 Skillung.

Mittlerweile bin ich wieder ganz beruhigt, ich mach jetzt ordentlich Schaden und brauch mich nicht mehr zu schämen.

Was ich daraus gelernt habe ist jedenfalls, auch wenn man mal dumm angemacht wird in einem falschen Ton, kann man doch etwas positives aus dem Negativen ziehen.
Wie gesagt, ich bin Wochenlang mit einer BC-Skillung in WotLK rumgerannt und keinen hats interessiert.

Ich hab ja eigentlich voll "abgenoobed". Das hätte mein Gildennamen sein müssen, Abgenoobed.

Aber sogar ich, jemand der nur aus Fun spielt und nicht wirklich Ahnung von Tactics oder sonstigen Pi Pa Po hat, ja sogar ich habe nun wieder meinen Spaß in Harcore Innis und Raids, weil ich unauffällig so wie tausende andere geskillt bin.

Also mach dir nix draus lieber TE, so gehts uns allen mal. Es kommt nur frauf an wie man mit umgeht.

Gruß


----------



## lustigeThreads (15. Februar 2009)

Hi, 

bei dem Beitrag kam mir zuerst der Gedanke: hm soll ich mir das Lesen antun oder nicht? Bestimmt wieder so ein ach wow ist zu leicht ... Thread, wie mittlerweile hier tausende sind. Zudem noch so lang. Aber ich tat es mir an und wurde echt enttäuscht, dass ich diesmal nichts zu lachen hatte, wie schlecht die Leute argumentieren, oder gefangen in wow sind und nichts anderes mehr kennen. 
Aus diesem Grund musste ich mich einfach nun anmelden und meine Antwort darauf verfassen.

Zurück nun zum eigentlichen Thema dieses Beitrages. Ja auch mir ist es damals so ergangen. Jedoch war es ne andere Zeit als dies heute der Fall ist. 
Ich war eine Woche nach Wotlk Erscheinen 80ig (war ein hardcore run) und hatte jede menge Gold (schon mit 70ig kleines Reichtum gehabt). Also konnte ich mir alles leisten und auch zu schönen Preisen verkaufen. Ja das waren noch angemessene Preise, dannach kamen die Discounter, die sich gegenseitig den Markt schrotteten, so lohnt es sich nichtmal Titanstahl zu verhüten - die Zeit für die paar Goldstücke zu investieren, lohnt sich nicht.

Wie auch immer konnte ich mir schon alles damals schmieden und zukaufen. Es sah schön aus so schnell so viel Epic zu haben. Leider nicht genung. 
Da jedoch damals noch Leute für Hero gesucht wurden, wurde ich manchmal angesprochen mitzukommen. Viele imba freudige dachten wotlk ist ja so easy. So hörte ich mit Hero auf und hoffte, dass später auch die grünen sich die Sachen zulegen oder irgendwie erfarmen. (Doch dies passiert mit Random nie, musste ich feststellen) 
Des Weiteren habe ich Ruf gefarmt um den Rest mit schönen Sachen aufzustocken. Dies hat ein wenig gedauert, aber dann war ich soweit. (normal 80iger inis gehen um den Ruf auf ehrfürchtig zu bringen). 
Mein Kumpel dagegen lies sich nicht beirren und ging weiter munter Hero. Bis auch er dann schliesslich die Nase voll hatte und die Lust daran verloren hatte. Nach einer Pause wagten wir uns beide wieder ran. Diesmal mehr als ausreichend equipt. 
Man musste sich dennoch immer wieder ab und zu Sachen gefallen lassen, die einem sehr aufgeregt haben, und das meistens von den Leuten, die grün in die ini kamen und dachten ja wotlk sei so leicht, da gehe ich so durch. 
Die meisten argumentierten damit, dass sie die ini schon mehrmals geschaft haben und Ahnung haben. Ja ja, sorry aber ich war nicht Tank lvl 100 und mit Randoms hat man meistens (auch heute noch oft) Gruppen die maximal 1500 dps fahren, wenn nicht weniger. Die jenigen wurden aber von guten ddlern mitgeschleift und dachten das ginge auch mit Randoms. So zog dann ein ddler plötzlich die Gegner auf sich und der Tank durfte das ausbaden und sich fragen wieso machen die einem das so schwer. Die Krönung war dann immer, wenn ein ddler plötzlich anfing rumzustressen.
"Mach schneller, wir haben hier nicht ewig Zeit", hieß es dann. Bei sowas vergeht einem echt die Lust. Vorallem sieht man als Tank was die Gruppe kann, und wenn man sieht, dass die für einen Gegner sehr lange brauchen, zieht man nicht gleich davon 10 um draufzugehen. Genauso beobachtet man als Tank die Mana der Heiler, und weiß wenn seine Regeneartionsrate das nicht packt. Aber da muss man durch, mittlerweile ignoriere ich einfach solche Aussagen und ziehe mein eigenes Ding durch.

Aber ja man hatte es anfangs nicht leicht. Das witzige war daran, dass man immer wieder gesagt bekam, die ini ist ja so leicht. Ja repkosten von 170 g waren die Folge. Aber das störte einige nicht, die hatten ja mit ihren grünen Equipt kaum Kosten. Und animierten einen weiter zu machen. Als man dann sagte, "sorry Leute das geht so nicht", wurde man angeschnautzt. 
Heute mache ich das meistens so, dass ich hero Leute ziehe und egal wie schlecht die sind dennoch ein Versuch mache. Manchmal nehme ich sogar welche mit, die wenig dps machen und hoffe, dass die Gruppe im Durchschnitt das ausgleicht. Leider ist das nicht immer so, dann warte ich den ersten wipe ab (natürlich unter Nachdenken ob es weiter klappen könnte und dies nur ein Ausrutscher war) und verabschiede mich. Das akzeptieren viele nicht. Aber meistens sind das wirklich die Leute, die selbst nichts auf die Reihe bekommen und den anderen beschuldigen der habe wenig dps, den ich da mitgenommen habe. 
Ja sorry, wusste aber nicht, dass der Anschnautzer auch so wenig fährt.

Früher war das so, dass man angeschnautzt worden ist, weil man wenig dps fuhr, bzw. nicht imba Tank war. Man zweifelte, weil man nicht wusste, die anderen sind auch so schlecht. Heute ist das anders, heute wird man angemotzt, weil man gut ist, aber dennoch das nicht packt mit einer so schwachen Truppe. Ironie des Schicksals. Doch man weiß, was man kann und lacht nur drüber. 

Die Meisten in meinem Bereich gehen keine Hero, weil es nichts bringt und Heldentummarken häufen sich nur an und vergammeln. So findet man immer wieder schwache Truppen, mit denen es nicht leicht ist, wenn die nicht das machen was man denen sagt. Zudem hat man keine Lust immer wieder zu markieren und 2 Stunden Burg Hero zu verbringen. Aber sind ja Hero, die schaden nicht, wenn die nicht geschaft werden. Anders ärgert man sich über obsi versaute ID oder Kammer. Da ist es jedoch nun Sitte die Gruppe beim ersten Drachen einfach aufzulösen, sollte die nicht genung dps im Durchschnitt fahren. Bin nicht der Befürworter dafür, aber ist leider so, anders geht es nicht.

Mein Tipp ist enfach, erst Sachen kaufen, dann Ruf farmen um die restlichen zu kaufen, erst dann hero gehen, oder hoffen, dass die Gruppe das ausgleicht. Wotlk ist nicht so leicht wie viele hier schreiben. Hat man nicht das nötige Equipt oder triftt man auf eine schwache Gruppe, ist man auf sich gestellt. Natürlich hat man als Tank oder Heiler da den wenigsten Spielraum, denn ddler kann man kompensieren, Tank und Heiler eher nicht. 
So bleibt es nur zu sagen es ist ein Spiel. Jeden auf Ignor zu setzen bringt auch nichts, man hat am Ende ne riesen lange Liste. Wenn ne Ini nicht klappt, sein lassen und hoffen man bekommt nächstes mal ne bessere Gruppe, was allerdings kaum geschehen wird. Da die Guten kaum noch hero machen. Da sind dann ein paar die entweder langeweile haben, oder keine große Gilde, wo sie ein Stammplatz in 25iger haben.

Der Vorschlag Gildenintern das zu machen, ist zwar schön und gut, aber nur die wenigsten gehen noch in meiner Gilde Hero. Wozu auch? Naxxrams 25iger droppt auch mehr und besseres Zeug.
Also schlägt man sich aus langeweile mit Randoms und sagt sich egal. Wenn es mir zuviel wird, mache ich 2 Wochen Pause und komme wieder. 
Was immer noch der Fall ist. Denn die Erfolgsgier der Leute treibt einem auf die Palme. Selbst nicht fähig den Erfolg zu machen, aber von anderen verlangen, dass der Erfolg geschaft wird. So ist hdz4 früher eine relax ini gewesen, jetzt ist es eine hass ini. Gehe ich nicht gerne rein. 

Wie auch immer, das Fazit ist: entweder harte Nerven bewahren und sagen ok man wird angeschnautzt und angemotzt und als nichtsnutzt bezeichnet, oder man stattet sich mit ausreichend equipt aus durch Ruf und 80iger normale inis, gefolgt von Kammer und obsi,  da können durchaus mehere ddler kompensiert werden, je nach Gruppe natürlich. 
Dann kann man sich sagen, ach sagt doch was ihr wollt, ihr könnt mich mal.
Man wird immer Leute finden, die unzufrieden sind, sei es vom dmg, oder von Zeit oder sonst was. Leider sehen das viele nicht als Spiel an. Ja ja die Itemgeier warten schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn es dennoch kein Spaß macht einfach lassen und anderes Spiel spielen. Was natürlich schade ist, weil man möchte jedes Spiel spielen können auch als Leihe. 
Doch in wow gibt es leider keinen Schwierigkeitsgerad wo man leicht wählen kann und dennoch das selbe Zeug bekommt, was einer der auf Schwer spielt bekommt. (wobei ich sagen muss, selbst das stimmt nicht mehr, denn 25iger sind oft leichter als 10ner, die Frage ist nur findet man 25ig Leute, so werden große Gidlden natürlich zufriedengestellt) Leider kann ich dazu nur sagen. Um so trauriger ist es, zu lesen wenn sich welche beschweren es sei zu leicht, aber lowies helfen tun die nicht, weil lieber mit imba Leuten gehen und sagen es sei zu leicht.

Wie ein Onlinespiel ist, abgesehen von Grafik und eingen anderen Sachen, entscheidet nicht das Spiel sondern die Menschen die es spielen. Meine Schlussfolgerung ist einfach, warum sich soviele nun über wotlk beschweren, dass nichts wirklich neues kommt. Das Spiel veraltet wirkt und die Konkurenz immer mehr nachlegt bzw. überholt. Jedoch gibt es viele die ohne wow nicht können. Ja süchtig geworden sind, und sie können es nicht ertragen, dass es was anderes gibt außer wow, und was vielleicht besser ist. 
Jedes Spiel, egal wie gut, wird irgendwann langweilig. Das muss jeder akzeptieren. Darüber zu meckern ist sinnlos. Wow hatte seinen Rum lange genung eingefahren und nun sind andere dran. Es wird immer mehr langweiliger. Aber nun so ist das, wenn es langweilig und zu leicht oder sonst was wird, was euch nicht gefällt, es gibt genung andere Spiele bzw. andere Sachen im Leben. Später kommt wieder die Lust für paar Wochen zu spielen und es macht wieder Spaß. Wer jedoch nicht von wow lassen kann, ist der Sucht verfallen. Oh ja ich weiß jetzt wird man wegen den letzten Absatz in Stücke gerissen. Mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also entweder erträgt man das Ganze, oder lässt es sein. Man muss selbst wissen, ist man in der Lage ini aus eigener Kraft zu schaffen, oder will man sich ziehen lassen und den einen oder anderen dummen Spruch sich anhören, von meistens Leuten, die selbst nicht viel können. Denn die, die was können, sagen nichts, oder sagen nur, dass man noch nicht soweit ist. Aber motzen einem nicht an.


----------



## Janica-Damira (15. Februar 2009)

9K ist wirklich wenig, wenn ich da unseren heilpala seh, mit 20K. Mein Heiligpriesterlein hat mit lvl 74 ja schon 12,3k Mana

Vielleicht habt ihr noch nen heilpala in der gilde, der dir mit rat und tat zur seite stehen kann, schau dir skillungen an, oder die Leute direkt im Arsenal, und dann umskillen, manchmal sind es 2 Punkte anders verteilt, die es dann bringen, da wird dann aus 9k mal so eben 13k. bzw, bei meiner Heilesuse waren es aus 8,5k dann 11 auf lvl 71.

Ansonsten Chaka... du schafst das... ^^


----------



## Tikume (15. Februar 2009)

Im Prinzip geht es allen Gruppenmitgliedern aus der Story doch gleich, sie wollen möglichst schnell an ihre Epics, gehen Heroics wo normale 80er Inis noch angesagt wären und wundern sich dann wenn es schief geht.


----------



## Uranius (15. Februar 2009)

Hmmm nimm es mir nicht übel, aber du reagierst ja echt fix eingeschnappt.

Whipes frusten alle, ob nun Tank, Heal oder DD.
Weiterhin hat der normale DD nur seinen Schaden im Kopf und dem ist es recht egal wieso ein Whipe zustande kam.
Für die liegt es an Heal oder Tank.
Wenn man aber vernünftig mit denen redet, sehen das die meißten Vernunft begabten Menschen auch schnell ein.

Das Du deine Ignore Liste so fix füllst und wie Du auf Whisper vom Shami reagierst versteh ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.
Beispiel: Nur weil der Schurke gesagt hat, er hat nen besseren Heiler als Dich gefunden und nimmt den haust Du den Schurken gleich auf ignore?

Und so schlimm verlief der Instanzen Lauf in Azul Nerub doch garnich, wenn ich bedenke das Du Boss 1 garnicht erwähnt hast, welcher auf Hero ne ziemliche Nuss darstellt.

Als Tipp: Betrachte Kommentare immer zuerst als Wertefrei und versuche wichtige Informationen daraus zu gewinnen, anstatt alles und jeden sofort zu ignorieren.

Ich hab mittlerweile meinen Tank auf 30k Life mit 60% avoid angehoben, höre mir aber jede Kritik an und disktuiere Whipes. Was denkst Du wie oft ich wegen meiner Skillung belächelt werde von anderen, nur weil ich sie seid ich 80 bin nicht mehr geändert habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CUDiLLA (15. Februar 2009)

Ich kann Uranius im Grunde nur zustimmen!

Wenn ich für Heroics eine Gruppe suche gucke ich mir sobald ich invited wurde immer die Mitglieder und deren Stats sowie Ausrüstung im Arsenal an. Da ich selbst einen Rogue, Mage, Druid auf 80 hab - und bald auch endlich meinen Holy-Priest - weiß ich ganz gut was für Stats bei welchen Klassen wichtig sind und worauf man achten muß. Und wenn ich ehrlich sein darf, hätte ich die Boss-Dps von dem Schurken aus deiner Azjol Nerub-Gruppe gesehen, ich wäre sofort wieder gegangen. Denn 900 Dps ist echt ein Witz. 1k Dps hab ich ja schon mit jedem meiner 70er DDs gemacht. Da müßen jedenfalls die anderen 2 DDs recht gut Schaden gemacht haben, denn wie auch Uranius schon sagte: Der erste Boss in Azjol Nerub ist schon ne echte Nuss. ^^

Will damit nur sagen, sich ein wenig im Vorfeld über die Gruppe die bei dir anfragt zu informieren kann nicht schaden. Diejenigen die dich anflüstern wollen ja immerhin meistens auch wissen wieviel AP, ZM, Crit usw. man hat.

Wenn du z.B. von Melees oder Castern (DDs) keine Ahnung hast, bei Melees ist eine AP (Attackpower) von ungefähr 3k ein guter Wert, für Caster sind es so ca. 1500 ZM - damit ist man absolut Heroic tauglich, alles darüber hinaus ist natürlich super. Alternativ kannst du ja auch Leute aus deiner Gilde nach Ihrer Meinung fragen nachdem du dir die Leute aus deiner Gruppe angeschaut hast. Auch wenn es ein bisschen Arbeit ist, aber die Chancen für einen erfolgreichen Heroic-run steigen um ein vielfaches. ;-)

Gruß, Cudilla.


----------



## dragon1 (15. Februar 2009)

es gibt tage, da sollte man einfach im bett geblieben sein.
kenn ich zu gut.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Februar 2009)

Sowas kann durchaus auch die Folge dieses ewigen"bäh alles ist zu leicht" - Dummgeplärres sein.

Wenn man das nur oft genug hört/liest glaubt man es am Ende.

Man beginnt dann direkt mit 80 mit den HC und was auf der Strecke bleibt sind die 80er innis auf normal (Turm, Occulus, etc) wo man sein Equipp schon ein wenig aufbessern kann.

Daher mein Tipp nicht auf die DPS-Mutanten Dauerzocker hören, so leicht isses dann nämlich doch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (15. Februar 2009)

Selbst Schuld...wer mit 9k Mana in irgendwelche inis geht und dann leute auf igno setzt weil sie kritik an seinem equip ausüben..


----------



## SonicTank (15. Februar 2009)

Recht hast du, Ohrensammler, das Gesabbel wie "Mimimi, alles ist zu leicht" hat wohl einigen die Sicht vernebelt.

Aber zum TE: Du hattest wahrscheinlich einfach nur einen miesen Tag, den wohl fast jeder in ähnlicher Form schon so erlebt hat. Es gibt einfach Gruppen, die funktionieren nicht als solche, da kann der Heiler noch so gut heilen oder der Tank Daueraggro haben. Ich persönlich guck mir das dann über eine für mich festgelegte Zahl an Wipes an, und ziehe dann einen Schlussstrich, wenn das Problem zwar erkannt, aber nicht abgestellt werden kann. Bsp.: Wenn andere Spieler für die eigenen Fehler verantwortlich gemacht werden..  DD zum Heiler: "Wo war der heal???"... Heiler zum DD: "Was ziehst du auch Aggro?" DD in die Gruppe:"Bääh, nubs..blubb, bläöää...mimimi".

Gibt immer irgendwelche, die meinen, alles besser zu wissen und sich nicht in eine Gruppe einfügen können. Wenn das dann gehäuft passiert, dann kann das einem schon den (WoW)-Tag versauen. Meine (traurige) Konsequenz aus solchen Erlebnissen war die, dass ich nur noch extrem selten mit Rnd-Gruppen in die 5er-Inis ging.

Aber dann gibts wieder solche Tage, an denen alles rund läuft, nette Spieler sich treffen und gemeinsam mit Spaß am Spiel Instanzen rushen. Das motiviert dann wieder und lässt Hoffnung aufkeimen, dass es auch mit Rnd-Gruppen möglich ist, Erfolgserlebnisse zu sammeln.

mfG


----------



## Mesmeras (15. Februar 2009)

Jop ich kann den anderen auch nur zustimmen! Mach alle Gruppenquests (Arenaquests), geh die 80er Nonheros und intern Heros. Geh ab und an mal auf nen 25er Raid mit (intern, random wird nix, glaub mir) und equip dich einfach der Situation angemessen optimal.

Und guck möglichst nie auf das Equip von anderen... Hatte gestern ne Gruppe für HdB wo alle (außer mir: seit gestern fullepic) grün-blau equipt waren. Der mit dem schlechtesten EQ war dann auch noch der Tank. Ein Hunter hat 700 DpS gefahren und ich hatte ne Standard HpS von 3k.... Aber es lief! Loken im Firsttry, was ich mit so manch fullepic gruppe nicht geschafft hab.

Aber gerade als Heiler MUSST du kompensieren. Der Tank reagiert auf Mobs, die DDs auch. Aber du musst reaktiv (d.h.: erst wenn etwas passiert ist) deine Heilung anpassen. Dazu musst du vor allem auf die Klasse und das Gear des Tanks achten. Ich habe z.B. DKs immer gehasst weil die so verdammt unregelmäßig Schaden reinkriegen... aber wenn man mal die Klasse durchschaut hat läuft das viel effektiver. Und ich denke nicht dass das gestern mit einem schlechteren (vom equip her) Heiler funktioniert hätte.

DU hast eine der wichtigsten Rollen in WoW, also verhalte dich entsprechend und überschätze dich nicht selbst!

MfG
Mesmeras


----------



## Melih (15. Februar 2009)

Jo stimmt 9k mana ist schon ein wenig,

hatte als ich mit mein heal schamy frisch 80 wurde 13k mana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Tipp:


Ersetze deine Grünen items und low level items (items für level 76 usw)durch questbelohnungen in eiskrone/sturmgipfel und in non hero oder einfachen hero inis (nexus,Bu) dann sollte auch gut jede andere hero dann healn können, ohne das du angeschnauzt wirst wegen den mana


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (15. Februar 2009)

Da ich auch seit ein paar Jahren schon einen Paladin spiele, weiß ich wie du dich fühlst. So eine Phase hatte ich auch mal. Glücklicherweise haben nen guter Freund und ich zusammen mit Gilde dann damals nen karazhan Raid aufgemacht (Ja war gerade zu BC Zeiten und war auch frischer Heiler mit Teils Vergelterequipt). Und mit Kara kamen dann schnell die Epics, bzw bessere Items und dann bin ich immer wie ein Idiot in alle möglichen Inis (normal anfangs) gerannt um mein equipt aufzubessern. Ich hatte da auch anfangs richtige Probleme und ab und an lief es genauso wie bei dir. Mach dir keinen kopf drum, du hast das Glück das du zu einer zeit WoW spielst, in der alles einfach ist. An Equipt zu kommen ist einfach, an gold auch.

Leider hast du dir mit dem Heilpala, meiner Meinung nach, die warscheinlich schwerste Heilklasse ausgesucht, wenn es um 5er inis geht. Klar ist das Heilen machbar, aber mit Schami Druide o.ä. gehts doch weit aus leichter. Mein bester Tipp wär, skill Vergelter, damit wärst du einer der Besten DDler, derzeit. Aber da du nun schon nen paar gute Heilersachen hast... ich schau dich mal im Arsenal an.

Mein Tipp, überstürz nicht sofort alles am Anfang, sondern geh es ruhig an. Farm Gold, Twink vielleicht nen bissl, geh erstmal normale Inis oder in Heros die nicht so schwer sind, ich mein, Azjol Nerub hero ist die, meiner meinungsnach, schwerste Hero ini neben Ahn'kahet.

Wäre gut wenn du den Namen von deinem Pala mal posten oder mir via PM schicken würdest.


----------



## Sulli (15. Februar 2009)

Naja... es kommt nicht immer aufs Mana an was man hat .. ist nur hilfreicher wenns mal eng wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber nun zum Thema . ich hatte auch schon oft sone Erlebnisse als heiler .. aber es lag weniger an mir als an den Randoms . Nen DD der meint Dam wäre alles - Tank kann Aggo nicht halten .. DD intensiviert mein Manadurchschnittsverbrauch .. Hm,... danach wurde es eng um alle zu heilen ......
Aber sowas kann man mit allen klassen haben die nicht wissen wie man und was man bei nen Run machen muss.. Etwas mehr Gehirn wäre für manche sehr hilfreich ... Hm.. könnte man das nicht einführen das man das auch beim Händler kaufen kann .... ach nee geht ja nicht . der Char ist ja noch Hirnloser als der da am Comp sitzt .
Gestern erst wieder son tolles erlebnis gehabt . DK = Tank , Druide = Katze .. ich als Scharmi Heile mit nicht so prickelden Equitm.  Naja noch nen Pala und Hexer dabei .. Erster Boss .. 2 Wipes ... ich bekam schon das k...en . Bekam den DK nicht hochgeheilt . Dann der 3te anlauf .. DK tod .. war nichts zu machen .. naja vielleicht mit mehr Epic ..?.. aber egal .. Druide in Bär gegangen ..... was war das?.. ich schön meine Heilungen gespammt . Bär bekam kaum dam .. das war ein entspanntes heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. Und so haben wir den Boss doch noch gelegt als der tank .. Hm.. konnte er überhaupt tanken .. aber egal er war tod und zu 4t haben wir den Boss locker gekillt


----------



## Kalle21 (15. Februar 2009)

Naja ich spiele auch Holypala und wurde nachdem ich ß10 tage nach realese 80 wurde in eine Gilde invitet und innerhalb von 3 wochen war ich voll Epic weil Platte ziemlich geil droppt....

Ich kann dir empfehlen Naxx 10er zu gehen da reichen deine 10k mana^^


----------



## Feuerwirbel (15. Februar 2009)

Mannoroth schrieb:


> Ahm, naja also ich bin mal ganz erlich.. nen Heiler mit 9k Mana würd ich HC jetzt nicht unbedingt mitnehmen. Ist ein bissl komisch das du nur 9 k mana hast. Ich mein auf dem Weg zu LvL 80 machst ja auch genug normale Inis in dem Rar Items Droppen und dadurch hast schon mehr Mana, also skillungsbedingt und so solltest schon auf 12 k oder etwas drüber kommen als Holy Pala.



Würd ich auch sagen... war auf 70  des minimum für eine hero nicht 10k mana?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreidan (15. Februar 2009)

Eine Gilde, die ihre Member ausstattet in allen Ehren aber das hat ja wohl zu deiner gnadenlosen Selbstüberschätzung geführt. Man sollte das eigene Können doch auch einordnen können. Zu einer Instanzgruppe gehören immer 5 Leute. Klar kann man mit genug Schaden und einem Naxx 25er ausgerüsteten Tank einen schlecht ausgerüsteten Heiler ziehen, aber das darf man von einer Randomgruppe einfach nicht erwarten. 

Das Positive an den Erfahrungen ist, es hat dich auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeholt. Da brauchst du auch nicht gefrustet sein, lieber TE. Du weisst jetzt, es  gibt noch viel zu tun und du wirst in der WoW so schnell keine Langeweile bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malorus (15. Februar 2009)

also wenn ich mich an die classic wow zeit erinnere , wo man wochenlang durch inis rennen musste , um das blaue(!) t0 set zusammeln und jetzt hier des gemoser " ich hab grünes equip und werd angemacht wenn ich epics abstauben will" höre , bekomme ich echt die krätze sorry.

vorallem wenn man bedenkt , dass das blaue zeugs aus den "höheren" gruppenquests völlig ausreichend für die ersten heros sind.
man muss sich auch mal an die eigene nase fassen und fragen" was kann ich besser machen?".
bevor du ans epic fliegen denkst solltest du dir erstmal gedanken über verzauberungen, craftbare items , sockel etc. machen.
da du keinen arsenal link gepostet hast, kann ich nur über deine beschreibungen vermuten und wette mit dir , dass deine skillung alles andere als optimal ist.
heutzutage wird dir in den blizz foren mit guides alles vorgekaut, nicht nur wie du skillen sollst, sondern auch welche knöpchen du drücken musst.
außerdem kannst du auch durch normale 80er inis(hdb, hds,turm) ruf für verschiedene fraktionen sammeln.

also deine einstellung ist mir vollkommen unverständlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja wünsch euch was.
tschö


----------



## Garnalem (15. Februar 2009)

Ich hab den Spruch "So wenig Mana" noch mit 16 K Mana mit meinem Holy Pala und halb Hero-Epics zu hören bekommen - und die Leute eines Besseren belehrt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sogar Sprüche wie "Ging ja doch super!" oder gar Entschuldigungen gabs. Davon solltest du dich nicht abschrecken lassen. 

Aber um dein Mana selbst etwas anzuheben, solltest du nicht vergessen, dein Equip, auch wenn es noch überwiegend blau ist, entsprechend verzaubern und sockeln zu lassen. Es müssen keine High End-Verzauberungen oder -Sockel sein, oft gibt es geringfügig "schlechtere" Verzauberungen und Sockel für einen Bruchteil des Preises der High-End-Sachen (z. B. +30 Int auf Waffe, +12 Int auf Armschienen). Auch Tränke, Fläschchen und Elixiere können ein niedriges Equip etwas ausgleichen. Tipp: Fläschchen der destillierten Weisheit gibts schon für 20 Gold und weniger im AH (die Mat-Preise sind noch niedriger) und bringt satte 650 Mana für 2 Stunden! http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=13520

Solange DU mit der Heilung klar kommst, kommt es nicht darauf an, wieviel Mana, Zaubermacht, Mana Reg. oder du tatsächlich hast. Aber diese Werte sind schon ein hilfreicher Indikator.


----------



## Shagkul (15. Februar 2009)

@Ohrensammler

Indirekt glaube ich eher….

Es gab Zeiten da ist man mit gewagten Klassensetups in die Inis gegangen, oder auch mal nur zu viert, oder zu dritt.

Man musste dann halt gut zusammenspielen und auch da gabs wipes, so ist es ja nicht. Aber den Leuten machte dieses experimentieren Spaß. 
Ich will nicht das sich das wieder so anhört, “früher war alles besser”

Aber in letzter Zeit, bzw. auch schon zu Zeiten von BC, wirst Du nur noch mitgenommen, wenn Du nen gewissen Itemstand hast. Damit auch ja nichts schief gehen kann, derweil liegt das meist an den Fähigkeiten der Spieler. Die wenigstens wipes habe ich erlebt, weil die Ausrüstung schlecht war, sondern weil Fehler gemacht wurden.

Wenn ich hier lese, “9k Mana, da würd ich Dich auch nicht mitnehmen“…. Wo gibt’s denn so was!?
Lernt mal wieder bisschen mehr das zusammenspielen in der Gruppe und eure Klassenfähigkeiten zu nutzen, dann werdet ihr sehen, dass es auch mit 9k Mana, oder anderen Handycaps klappt. 

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Raindog (15. Februar 2009)

Wow...

...ich hätte ja nicht gedacht so viel Rückmeldung zu bekommen. Nachdem ich Gestern, bzw. heut Morgen ins Bett gefallen bin, bereute ich schon den Thread aufgemacht zu haben. Ich rechnete mit "rofl du Noob, 9k Mana, und dann noch rumheulen? Das Games is so easy ey lol ey!!!111" - Antworten.

Nachdem ich mich durch massig Text gewühlt habe, geht ein dickes Dankeschön für die Unterstüzung an die Community. 

Gut, fangen wir mal Oben an:




Apocalypse Now ist nen Klassiker. Ich sitze nicht davor und freu mich, weil Leute sterben, sondern weil der Film klasse gemacht ist. Also bitte nicht falsch verstehen^^


Mir ist durchaus bewusst das 9k Mana wenig ist. Jetzt sogar noch mehr als vor zwei Tagen. Aber hier beißt sich der Worg in den Schwanz:

Meine Ausrüstung hat hauptsächlich nen Bonus auf Ausdauer und ZM. Intelligenz zwar auch, aber bei den Sockeln/Juwelen habe ich eigentlich immer auf ZM geachtet.
Nun werden mir vielleicht die einen sagen "Ja, is das Wichtigste!" und die anderen "Ne, was bringt 23k Mana wenn er nen Heilboni von 500 hat?"
Von Willenskraft fang ich gar nicht erst an...
Ich hatte eigentlich nie das Problem ohne Mana zu sein (Okay, Obsidian mal abgesehen... Und selbst da reichte es noch nen Manatrank zu schlucken) Aber offensichtlich reicht das trotzdem nicht.


Grundsätzlich ist zu sagen, das meine Ausrüstung scheiße ist. Ganz einfach. Das dumme ist nur, das ich vernünftiges Zeug nur durch Ruf oder HC-Marken bekomme. Diese bekomme ich aber nur aus HC-Inis, welche vernünftige Ausrüstung vorraussetzen. (Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Tage nen Thread in der Richtung lief...)

Gehen wir davon aus, ich bleibe bei Burg U hc, da ich da kaum/wenig Probleme hatte.
Mit nem Wappenrock reiße ich pro Run etwa 3000 Rufpunkte. Um bei den Kirin Tor auf Respektvoll zu kommen, muss ich auf 260.000 Punkte kommen. Beim Kreuzzug auch auf 260.000.
(Die Werte sind jetzt mal fiktiv)

Das bedeutet: 520.000 durch 3000, dann wäre ich bei etwa 174 Durchgängen. Was bald nen halbes Jahr ist, wenn ich täglich Burg U gehe.
Oookay: Da wäre sicher massig Gold drin, vielleicht ein netter Drop und jede menge Erfahrung als Heiler.

Aber für blaue Ausrüstung? Irgendwie hab ich den Witz an der Sache verpasst...


Was meine Ignoreliste angeht:

Selbige ist erweitert worden, und SpamMeNot tut seinen teil. Ich ignorie gerne Leute aus dem Handelschannel die massiv Werbung für Gilden oder ihren Beruf machen, sinnlos spammen oder mir einfach tierisch auf die Nüsse gehen.
Ja, ich bin recht schnell was das verteilen von Ignores angeht. Aber ich bin eigentlich nicht sofort eingeschnappt wenn was nicht passt. Ich kannte den Schami ja nun nicht wirklich, geschweige denn die Gruppe. Aber ich hab gefühlte hundert Wipes mitgenommen. Und normalerweise nehme ich auch jede Kritik an. Solange sie vernünftig vorgetragen wird.
(Die ersten Wipes liefen nicht beim Torboss selbst, sondern schon bei den Wächtergruppen vor ihm. Ihn selbst hatten wir komischerweise nach einem Wipe down)

Die "WoW ist zu einfach" Threads haben ihren Teil beigetragen. Ich hab vor etwa zwei Wochen nen nettes Raidvideo von Nihilum gesehen, und war vorbelastet von meinem Hexer.
Zu anfänglichen BC-Zeiten hatte ich irgendwann mein Gladiator1-Set zusammen. Mit Juwelen und Verzauberungen.
Damals durfte ich mir von meinem Gildenchef (Ist nicht der wie heute^^) anhören, ich sollte doch bitte endlich mal die Karapre machen. Doch wenn ich mal online war, fanden sich keine Gruppen dafür, denn meine Gildenkollegen waren entweder zu faul, hatten keine Zeit oder mochten mich eh nicht.

Also ging ich ins PvP. Und dank der Hilfe eines SEHR guten Hexenmeisters hatte ich nen klasse Skilltree. Und fast keine Klasse konnte meinem Hexer damals was anhaben. Magier hab ich sogar ohne "I-win-Button" geschlagen.

Dieses Gefühl der Überlegenheit, und erwähnte Thread, sowie die Videos haben mich offensichtlich mehr als nur in die Irre geführt. 

"Epixx 4 free" Ja? Wo denn? -.-

So, ich hoffe ich bin keinem eine Antwort schuldig geblieben^^


Gruß

Rüsselseuchen Dog


PS: Ich habe bewusst vermieden meinen Zwerg zu posten


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (15. Februar 2009)

Aikio-imba-schurke schrieb:


> Selbst Schuld...wer mit 9k Mana in irgendwelche inis geht und dann leute auf igno setzt weil sie kritik an seinem equip ausüben..



lol was bist du den für einer?!? du bist wahrscheinlich auch son ZomfGiMbaorRoXXorKiDdI mit Grünen Stoff Hosen des Wals. Lern mal den Unterschied zwischen Kritik und beleidigen!


----------



## Leesan (15. Februar 2009)

Ist doch egal solche dummen sprüche ignoriert man einfach, wipen tut man auch öfter mal und Equip bekommt man auch irgendwann zusammen nur Mut.


----------



## Malorus (15. Februar 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> @Ohrensammler
> 
> Indirekt glaube ich eher….
> 
> ...



nenn mir einen vernünftigen grund wieso ich , wenn der rest der grp änständiges equip hat(verzaubert, änständige sockel und skillung), jemanden einladen der keinerlei interesse an seiner klasse zeigt?
9k mana war schon in bc für nen holy pala nicht besonders viel.(mehr als ausreichend für hero inis allemal, viel jedoch wars nicht)
es ist einfach müßig sich durch inis durchzuquälen nur weil eine person es nicht hinkriegt ein paar quests und normale inis zu machen bevor man in heros geht.
ich denke es ist nicht egoistisch von den leuten die sagen ,dass 9 k mana zu wenig sei, sondern von der person die mit grünem equip und unverständnis der eigenen klasse.


----------



## turalya (15. Februar 2009)

Maltztrunk schrieb:


> solche filme heitern dich  auf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich denke eher das der film gespielt wird heitert ihn auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Btt mir gehts im moment genau so wobei ich gestern azjol mit nur einem wipe geschafft hab


----------



## Brutos (15. Februar 2009)

Aloso, 1. Frage ich mich grad, wie man auf lvl80 900DPS fahren kann...autohit? rofl... Mein Mage Twink auf 72 fährt schon 750dps der Hexer Meiner Freundin auf 75 850-900DPS, Ich fahre mitm DK auf 80 >3000DPS inner 5er Ini....seltsam..irgendwas machen einige verkehrt....

Zudem kann ich nich wirklich glauben, wie man als heiler mit 80 auch mit Questequip nur 9k Mana haben kann, mein Mage hatte damals auf 70 mit T4-T5 EQ schon fast 12k selfbuffed.....

Mit Questitems bis lvl 80 müsstest du doch sicherlich an die 15-16K rannkommen, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Thesahne (15. Februar 2009)

sowas passiert mir auch oft... mittlerweile bin ich als druide (noch am leveln weils n twink is) auf moonkin, werd auf 80 aber auf heal umskillen bzw dualspec nutzen und in allen ini's healen... mir is zu 70er zeiten als ich noch grünes/blaues equip hatte nie einer tot gegangen (außer natürlich wenn n mage nich auf seine aggro geachtet hat und auf einmal 3k dps futtert) und deshalb werd ich wieder healen... macht mir eh spaß^^

und das mit den epics/fliegen usw kenn ich auch... ich zock seit ca 4 jahren WoW, nie wirklich so dass ich den ganzen Tag am pc häng aber schon ne ganz schöne zeit, und hab auch fast keine epics und das schnelle fliegen hab ich auch net...


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (15. Februar 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Mir ist durchaus bewusst das 9k Mana wenig ist. Jetzt sogar noch mehr als vor zwei Tagen. Aber hier beißt sich der Worg in den Schwanz:
> 
> Meine Ausrüstung hat hauptsächlich nen Bonus auf Ausdauer und ZM. Intelligenz zwar auch, aber bei den Sockeln/Juwelen habe ich eigentlich immer auf ZM geachtet.
> Nun werden mir vielleicht die einen sagen "Ja, is das Wichtigste!" und die anderen "Ne, was bringt 23k Mana wenn er nen Heilboni von 500 hat?"
> ...



Prinzipiel ist das ok, aber Ausdauer ist soweit nicht für dich Wichtig, 1. und 2. Du musst kein 2315432123k Mana haben, sagt keiner, aber bei langen Bosskämpfen und bei schweren Mobgruppen gehst du zu schnell oom.



Raindog schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist zu sagen, das meine Ausrüstung scheiße ist. Ganz einfach. Das dumme ist nur, das ich vernünftiges Zeug nur durch Ruf oder HC-Marken bekomme. Diese bekomme ich aber nur aus HC-Inis, welche vernünftige Ausrüstung vorraussetzen. (Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Tage nen Thread in der Richtung lief...)



Naja, dass ist auch nicht Richtig, durch normale Inis bekomsmt dua uchs chon mal was, und wenn du ganz Blau equipt bist dann kannst du die Heros angehen, wenn du noch Grünes Zeug hast, geh Normale, Oculus, Turm, HdS, HdB etc., geh mit deiner Gilde Raiden und schon hast du alles zusammen, Ruf bekomsmt du in den Obengelisteten Inis btw auch.



Raindog schrieb:


> Gehen wir davon aus, ich bleibe bei Burg U hc, da ich da kaum/wenig Probleme hatte.
> Mit nem Wappenrock reiße ich pro Run etwa 3000 Rufpunkte. Um bei den Kirin Tor auf Respektvoll zu kommen, muss ich auf 260.000 Punkte kommen. Beim Kreuzzug auch auf 260.000.
> (Die Werte sind jetzt mal fiktiv)
> 
> ...



Diese Werte sind krass übertrieben und falsch. Das solltest du mit den richtigen Zahlen nochmal nach rechnen!



Raindog schrieb:


> Aber für blaue Ausrüstung? Irgendwie hab ich den Witz an der Sache verpasst...



Ja für blaues Zeug, weil ohne das kommst du nicht an das lilane.



Raindog schrieb:


> Was meine Ignoreliste angeht:
> 
> Selbige ist erweitert worden, und SpamMeNot tut seinen teil. Ich ignorie gerne Leute aus dem Handelschannel die massiv Werbung für Gilden oder ihren Beruf machen, sinnlos spammen oder mir einfach tierisch auf die Nüsse gehen.
> Ja, ich bin recht schnell was das verteilen von Ignores angeht. Aber ich bin eigentlich nicht sofort eingeschnappt wenn was nicht passt. Ich kannte den Schami ja nun nicht wirklich, geschweige denn die Gruppe. Aber ich hab gefühlte hundert Wipes mitgenommen. Und normalerweise nehme ich auch jede Kritik an. Solange sie vernünftig vorgetragen wird.
> (Die ersten Wipes liefen nicht beim Torboss selbst, sondern schon bei den Wächtergruppen vor ihm. Ihn selbst hatten wir komischerweise nach einem Wipe down)



Leicht krank und auch übertrieben. Wenn dich das Zeug, was da gepostet wird stört, schalt ihn ab!



Raindog schrieb:


> Die "WoW ist zu einfach" Threads haben ihren Teil beigetragen. Ich hab vor etwa zwei Wochen nen nettes Raidvideo von Nihilum gesehen, und war vorbelastet von meinem Hexer.
> Zu anfänglichen BC-Zeiten hatte ich irgendwann mein Gladiator1-Set zusammen. Mit Juwelen und Verzauberungen.
> Damals durfte ich mir von meinem Gildenchef (Ist nicht der wie heute^^) anhören, ich sollte doch bitte endlich mal die Karapre machen. Doch wenn ich mal online war, fanden sich keine Gruppen dafür, denn meine Gildenkollegen waren entweder zu faul, hatten keine Zeit oder mochten mich eh nicht.
> 
> ...



Mmh... HM und HealPala sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Welten, spiel lieber den Hexer weiter.



Raindog schrieb:


> "Epixx 4 free" Ja? Wo denn? -.-
> 
> So, ich hoffe ich bin keinem eine Antwort schuldig geblieben^^
> 
> ...



Ich würd immer noch ganz gern den Namen wissen, damit ich dir Tipps geben kann, ich spiel den Pala als Heiler schon seit Jahren.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (15. Februar 2009)

also als ich 80 wurd ging ich auch immer burg jeden tag um mir da die armbrust und den gürtel zu holen zwischendurch auch immer andere inis und mein equipmehr wurd immer besser oft bekam ich zu hören "du machst zu wenig dmg geh weg mit dir packen wir den endboss von burg hc net" doch ich habs einfach ignoriert und bin stur weiter mitgegangen hauptsache inis hab immer gearbeitet mats für sachen gefarmt sogar ne waffe gefarmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ok eig hab ich leder gefarmt für neue schuhe und die is dan so zufällig gedroppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und so wurd ich immer besser und besser ... und nun hab ich sogar 1 t7 und 1 t 7 .5 teil ich brauch schon garnicht mehr heros gehn weil ich da nix mehr brauch nun muss ich raids gehn aber meine ex-gilde war immer eine stamm gruppe an der nix zu rütteln war ... naka back 2 topic einfach immer mitgehn und versuchen das beste draus zu machen wenn jemand meint "boah du noob" oder sowas in der art ignoriers mach immer weiter ... und irgendwann wirste die flamer wegkicken ^^ wie barlow sagen würd "mit grünem gear verbundenen augen und disconnect 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vllt solltest du uch mal n bissl an deiner skillung schrauben ich hab nu keine ahnung von palas aber ichweiß 9 k is net das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also dranbleiben und immer kämpfen bzw heilen^^ 

mfg schurki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toryz (15. Februar 2009)

Wenns mit den Heros nicht klappt dann klapper mal die ganzen 80er Nonhero ab, geben tuts ja genug. Vorher erkundigst dich wo etwas für dich droppen könnte und gehst so lang rein bist du sie hast. Das sie ja nonhero sind kannst ja auch mehrmals in ein und die selbe ini rein, besorg dir vorher noch einen Wappenrock und du bekommst schon mal ein wenig Ruf, zwar nicht viel aber besser als nichts.


Sicherlich sind 9k mana bissl wenig aber wenn ich so überlege wie viel mana ich mittlerweile nur noch verbrauche wenn die Gruppe weiß was sie tut sollte das voll ausreichen, teilweise gehe ich mit 91% mana aus dem Bosskampf wieder raus ohne das jemand gestorben ist.

Nur wenn ein Schurke da 900DPS fährt ist klar das du OOM gehst, is ne einfache Rechnung - Wenig DMG = Langer Kampf = Mehr Schaden den du heilen musst = Viel Manaverbrauch....


Bei der Violetten Festung ist es ähnlich, wenn zu wenig Schaden da ist werden die Pausen zwischen den Wellen immer kürzer oder die Wellen überschneiden sich, wenn das der Fall ist kannst du natürlich zwischen durch nicht reggen, stimmt aber der Schaden und du hast zwischen den Wellen ein wenig Zeit kannst du jedes mal ein Teil deines Manas wieder herstellen, in keiner Ini geht das so einfach wie in der Festung WENN der Schaden stimmt. 

Persönlich finde ich dieses DPS gehabe auch übertrieben doch ein wenig Schaden sollte schon da sein und ein Schurke der sich mit 900DPS in eine Hero traut hat in meinen Augen dort nix verloren. 


Und das einige Hexer immer noch nicht begriffen haben wann Aderlass wohl am besten zu zünden ist habe ich auch schon gemerkt. Bestes Beispiel: HZ4 - Hexer zündet mitten im Pull Aderlass auf 40% runter, zieht gleich Aggro = Onehit...


----------



## Shagkul (15. Februar 2009)

@Malorus

Mühselig?
Ja sicher, kann man so sagen, weil dann alle nahezu perfekt spielen müssen und das will scheinbar keiner mehr. Ich würde mich freuen, mal wieder einen schönen flüssigen Instanzrun zu machen, wo man sieht, dass jeder das optimale aus seiner Klasse rausholt. Das beinhaltet Aggrokontrolle, CC, optimales Pullen usw. 

Aber irre ich mich, oder besteht da wenig Interesse und muss immer nur “leicht” gehen.


Oftmals gehen lieber Leute gar nicht in die Instanz, bevor sie einen schlecht Equipten Heiler mitnehmen.. Dieser Gedankengang entzieht sich auch jeder Logik.

Warum dieser Heiler schlechte Items hat, spielt doch keine Rolle. Bei meinem Pala liegt es daran das ich zurzeit kaum Zeit habe einzulogen und längerfristig was zu machen. Wenn ich dann doch mal Instanzen gehe, warne ich die Leute vor, dass mein Equip nicht auf dem neuesten Stand ist.

Ging bisher immer ganz gut, man muss nur zusammenspielen

Das ist halt meine Meinung…
Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Malorus (15. Februar 2009)

also ich hab nicht vor mich für eine fremde person in einem spiel durch eine ini zu ackern, nur weil diese zu faul ist sich anständiges equip zu suchen.
ich rede weder davon , dass ich brainafk da stehen möchte und die anderen mal machen lassen will ( als tank sowieso etwas schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ,noch davon , dass die besten verzauberungen, alle gecrafteten epics und die besten sockeln erwarte.
aber ich möchte , wenn ich mich entscheide in eine instanz mit randoms gehe sehen , dass sich jeder zumindest annäherend sich mit seiner klasse beschäftigt hat und nicht mit einer "die anderen werdens schon ausgleichen" einstellung in eine ini gehen und so kommt mir der te nunmal vor.


----------



## MayoAmok (15. Februar 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist zu sagen, das meine Ausrüstung scheiße ist. Ganz einfach. Das dumme ist nur, das ich vernünftiges Zeug nur durch Ruf oder HC-Marken bekomme. Diese bekomme ich aber nur aus HC-Inis, welche vernünftige Ausrüstung vorraussetzen. (Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Tage nen Thread in der Richtung lief...)



vernünftiges zeug, wie du es nennst, bekommt an auch mal als questbelohnung in sturmgipfel und eiskrone. auch die arenaquest in zul drak wirft tolle sachen ab. ebenso gibt es tolle epische craftbare items. und was ist bitte gegen die sachen aus den 80er nonhero instanzen einzuwenden? sie sind zwar nicht lila, aber was solls?



> Gehen wir davon aus, ich bleibe bei Burg U hc, da ich da kaum/wenig Probleme hatte.
> Mit nem Wappenrock reiße ich pro Run etwa 3000 Rufpunkte. Um bei den Kirin Tor auf Respektvoll zu kommen, muss ich auf 260.000 Punkte kommen. Beim Kreuzzug auch auf 260.000.
> (Die Werte sind jetzt mal fiktiv)
> 
> ...



warum rechnest du hier mit fiktiven werten rum, und beschwerst dich dann, dass es solange dauert, auf ehrfürchtig zu kommen? man braucht für ehrfürchtig ca 40.000 rufpunkte (von neutral an). also ist der zeitaufwand DEUTLICH geringer, als das was du hier angibst. wenn du dann auch noch gezielt ruf farmst, also guckst, was die fraktionen auf welcher rufstufe für dich zu bieten haben, dauert das ganze nochmal weniger lange. 

und was spricht eigentlich gegen ein heiloutfit aus stoff für nen pala? diese sachen haben massig mana, ausdauer und wille. klammer dich nicht immer an deine platte. zum farmen kannst dich ja wieder umziehen. 


nochmal ein kleiner tip, als frischer 80 sollte man wenn überhaupt nur gildenintern in die heros gehen. 

als heiler geniesst du zwar auch in rnd gruppen einen sonderstatus, da drücken manche ein auge zu. wenn sie aber sehen, dass es da defizite gibt, und sie dauernd im dreck liegen, ist schnell schluss mit der geduld, denn nicht nur du hast repkosten.... mit manchen gruppen funktioniert es eben besser, weil sie vielleicht schon eingespielt sind, aber bei nem bunt zusammengewürfelten haufen, muss JEDER sein bestes tun. 

also erst die arbeit (sich gescheit ausrüsten) und dann die heroinstanzen besuchen.


----------



## Shagkul (15. Februar 2009)

Malorus schrieb:


> also ich hab nicht vor mich für eine fremde person in einem spiel durch eine ini zu ackern, nur weil diese zu faul ist sich anständiges equip zu suchen.
> ich rede weder davon , dass ich brainafk da stehen möchte und die anderen mal machen lassen will ( als tank sowieso etwas schwer
> 
> 
> ...



Ja sicher, ich weis was Du meinst 

Aber ob jemand sich mit seiner Klasse auseinandersetzt siehst Du weniger an seiner Ausrüstung… außer vielleicht in Extremfällen, als wie an seiner Spielweise in der Instanz und ich bin halt jemand, der gibt jedem erstmal seine Chance.

Nenn mich altmodisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Crosis (15. Februar 2009)

ich sags mal so azjol'nerub bzw anub'arak ist einer oder vllt sogar der schwerste heroicboss für healer hab da schon 18k mana schamis bei oom gehen sehen. das große prob ist das sehr viele schon als minimum für ne heroic full epic sehen daher wirste nur gildenintern dich wirklich eqiupen können. mir selber ist das auch oft genug passiert allerdings nicht healtechnisch sondern als dd: es gibt echt deppen die einen an der dps eines palas in hdz4 messen...ja ist ja auch ebenmal drinne ne 2,5-3k dps als hexer mit nem schurken+blooddk als andere dds zu machen und die typen checken das auchnet also mach dir nichts aus diesen dummen comments von anderen


----------



## Ol@f (15. Februar 2009)

Brutos schrieb:


> rofl... Mein Mage Twink auf 72 fährt schon 750dpsmein Mage hatte damals auf 70 mit T4-T5 EQ schon fast 12k selfbuffed.....



Dann hast du  sicher auch was falsch gemacht. Bei dem Eq wären dann mind. 1k dps ganz normal und das nur mit den Standardbuffs (also auf 70)


----------



## Uranius (15. Februar 2009)

Hmmm ma ehrlich, Du regst Dich im Anfang 80er Content über Whipes auf?
Nehmen wir mal meinen Tank. Ich bin die Wand die alles abhält was an Heiler oder DDler geht, sprich mit Pech liege ich als erster.
Macht der Heiler was falsch liege ich im Dreck. Laufen die Mobs zu DDs und schlagen mir durch Spott in Rücken lieg ich bei nem nich fitten Heiler auch im Dreck.

Ich hab schon soviele Dinge in Instanzen erlebt, das ich sie nicht aufzählen kann.
Von DDlern und Heilern die nicht wissen das die Scharmützler in Azjol Nerub bei Enrage nicht spottbar sind und mich dafür anmachen weil trotz CC Klassen kein CC gemacht wird oder sonstige Evade Maßnahmen.
Zu GoGo DDlern und Heilern die mal eben nen Hammer der Gerechtigkeit / Pet/ Shadowbolt etc. in drei Mob Gruppen gleichzeitig werfen um mit Vanish oder Totstellen oder sonstigem Mist zu entkommen. Was die Mobs dann machen und wie ich zu arbeiten habe interessiert da nicht.

Warum mach ich das? Weil auch Whipes richtig Spaß bringen können. Weil Random Gruppen richtig Ahnung von Dingen haben können und weil ich ein Spiel spiele, was bedeutet, ich will Spaß haben und nicht genervt sein.
Nimm es mit Humor, habe Spaß am sterben und helfen den Leuten sich selbst zu verbessern.
Oder ignoriere einfach alles und jeden, nur so kommst Du nicht an dein Equip.

Übrigens, nimm es mir nicht übel, aber dein Kostenargument und Ruf Farmargument zählt nicht. In keinster Form.
Alle Fraktionen bekommste locker auf Wohlwollend alleine durch die normalen Quests, Dailys nicht mitgezählt.
Das Gold was dabei fließt (pro Quest auch schonmal 20 G) muss man garnicht erwähnen.
Hast Du Berufe? Nein? Fehler. Damit macht man auch sehr gut Gold.

In Wrath wirst Du mit Gold beworfen, das Du nicht mehr atmen kannst.

Ich hab gern mal nach nem langen Tag ne Rechnung von 80-100G und merke dies nicht.

Ich will Dich nicht kritisieren, nur solltest Du deinen menschlichen Umgang überdenken. Spiele nicht Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn, sondern stehe über Leuten die sich nur durch HipHop Fäkalsprache ausdrücken können.

Und bevor jemand schreit: Ich habe nix gegen HipHop oder die Freunde dieser Musik.


----------



## Hurrikano (15. Februar 2009)

wtf, dachte es geht hier um so ein illusions quatsch und net um deine langweilige geschichte -.-


----------



## Girderia (15. Februar 2009)

kleiner tipp von mir: bitte jemanden von deinen freunden (schmied, eventuell juwe) dir das 78er zeug herzustellen, für das saronit revanchierst du dich mit deinem beruf (je nachdem, fläschchen oder sonstiges, eventuell auch bufffood)
mit meinem druiden habe ich festgestellt dass man damit (in meinem fall natürlich leder) schon recht ansehnliche werte erreicht, selbst mit dem pvp zeug

occulus wäre auch eine option, da gerade der endboss völlig equipunabhängig ist, hab allerdings keine ahnung was da droppen kann
nexus kann ein epic heilerkolben droppen, als leichteste instanz für dich sicher machbar
vor der violetten festung angeln, da steht eine kiste wo ich bei 2 von 4 versuchen das nebenhand buch rausgeholt habe (nicht optimal für pala, aber eventuell besser als das was du hast)

ansonsten halt mal in atlas schauen in welchen 80er non hero inis was brauchbares dropt

abschließend bleibt zu sagen: lass dich nicht unterkriegen, niemand ist von anfang an perfekt, und equip fällt sowieso nicht vom himmel ;-)


ach ja, eiskrone und sturmgipfel ist recht brauchbar von den questrewards her, da gibts teilweise selbst für singlequestreihen blaues


----------



## Descartes (15. Februar 2009)

Brutos schrieb:


> Aloso, 1. Frage ich mich grad, wie man auf lvl80 900DPS fahren kann...autohit? rofl... Mein Mage Twink auf 72 fährt schon 750dps der Hexer Meiner Freundin auf 75 850-900DPS, Ich fahre mitm DK auf 80 >3000DPS inner 5er Ini....seltsam..irgendwas machen einige verkehrt....
> 
> Zudem kann ich nich wirklich glauben, wie man als heiler mit 80 auch mit Questequip nur 9k Mana haben kann, mein Mage hatte damals auf 70 mit T4-T5 EQ schon fast 12k selfbuffed.....
> 
> Mit Questitems bis lvl 80 müsstest du doch sicherlich an die 15-16K rannkommen, oder sehe ich das falsch?



Du vergleichst äpfel mit birnen.

Ein DK würde selbst mit grünen q equip und kopf über die tastatur rollen seine 2k dps fahren.

BTW. hast du schonmal die ganzen q belohnungen angesehen, durch die bank nur DD zeug, vereinzelt verrirte sich mal ein tank teil rein aber dann auch meist nur bei gruppen q und heiler zeug n q belohnung war selten im gebiet platte.

Und ich möchte dir herzlich beglückwünschen das dein magier 12k selbuffed mana hatte im kara/tk content aber er spielt zum heilen ein paladin und kein froststoffverband-mage.

Aber ich würd mal gern sein equip sehen weil 9k mana ist trotzdem noch bisl wenig.


----------



## Tramadol (15. Februar 2009)

keievra schrieb:


> jenachdem ob deine gilde dann schon 25er nax geht können die dich dann auch mal locker durchs 10er ziehen (ob man jetzt mit 2 oder 3 heilern geht ist wumpe) und da kriegst du dann den rest ganz schnell. und wenn alles nichts hilft: umskillen auf tank, tankzeugs basteln lassen vom schmied und als offtank mit ins 10er nax
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo, so haben wirs auch gemacht, unsre nachzügler kommen halt in die 10er id's dann mit rein und kommen vollgepackt mit epic wieder raus... Grade als Healpala kannste in Naxx zum beispiel anfangs auch mal noch dudu oder shami eq abstauben da es bei schwere rüssi und leder für Caster doch öfters vorkommt das niemand dabei is der need hat.
Unser Nachzügler Pala hatte nach einem Abend schon 5 epics in der tasche^^ warn zwar 2 leder und 1 schwere rüsi teil dabei aber der item buff is trotzdem erstmal sehr beachtlich die rüssi is beim healer ja ziemlich egal

Aber btw 9k mana is schon bissle wenig wie andre schon gesagt haben, such dir items mit viel Int bzw sockel mal deine Items auf max int, ansonsten einfach fleißig weiter machen das wird schon und auf jedenfall Archa10/25 und Sathaa 10/25 mitnehmen die sind einfach totales freeloot da muss die gruppe schon extrenmst schlecht sein um die nich zu schaffen


----------



## seppix@seppix (15. Februar 2009)

Nicht auf 80 aber auf 70 ich habe meinen DK gelevelt und bin dann das erste mal mit dem als Tank in eine #Ini gegangen.
Die erste gruppe direkt nen Wipe (gut sah ich ein wahr meine schuld ) 
Andere Taktik überlegt und es gab keinen Wipe mehr.
Alle froh und glücklich (ich super stolz^^)
Da meinete einer komm gehen wa in ne andere Ini.Gesagt getan .
In der wiederum rannnte unser Magier wie von Sinnen in die ersten beiden Gruppen klar wipe.
Aber das schlimmste der MAgier sagt daraufhin : Boah DK du noob kannste net tanken .
Daraufhin stille im Chat .
Daraufhin ein Nooooobs vom Magier und weg isser


----------



## antischock (15. Februar 2009)

mein beileid, aber ich glaube solche tage hatte wirklich jeder schon mal..

aber was mir wirklich auffällt, ist, dass seite wow auf casual getrimt wurde, nur noch mehr pseudo-pros unterwegs sind und dich nach deinem equip und dps/hps bewerten, anstatt weniger zu werden und den content locker anzugehen. deine beispiele von einigen personen zeigen das ganz gut. genauso wie der dps-wahn. diese designentscheidung ging iwie nach hinten los.


----------



## Ellesime (15. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich mir das Alles so durchlese und schliesslich das dazurechne was mir bisher so untergekommen ist seit WotLK dann wundert mich so langsam garnix mehr.Der aktuelle Content IST leichter als die BC-Entsprechung aber Nichts desto Trotz gibt es gewisse Vorraussetzungen die man erfüllen sollte bevor man sich in Heroics bzw Raidinstanzen begibt.Und genau bei den Vorraussetzungen liegt das Problem.Man verschätzt sich da sehr schnell.
Die absoluten Topleute,die ihren Char aus dem ff und im Schlaf beherrschen,schaffen eben auch mit deutlich schlechterem Equip die gleiche Leistung wie der Durchschnitt.Für ebenjene Topleute ist der aktuelle Content nicht mehr als eine Aufwärmübung.Das gilt jedoch nicht für die breite Masse an Spielern.Diese müssen das Leistungdefizit,im Vergleich zu den Topleuten,eben durch eine bessere Ausrüstung kompensieren.
Die Tendenz geht jedoch wohl eher dahin auf 80 zu leveln und dann direkt in Heroics bzw Raidinstanzen zu trampeln ohne sich nen Kopf zu machen ob man selbst wirklich schon bereit dafür ist,da der Content laut den Topleuten ja so leicht ist.

Noch ein paar Zahlen zum Nachdenken
Pre 3.0 musste jeder DD bei Brutallus 1850 DPS über die vollen 6 min bringen wenn man ein Setup mit 7 Heilern hatte.
Einen solchen DPS-Wert erreichen Einige nichtmal mit 80 und 80er Gear.


----------



## Lightsaver (15. Februar 2009)

whooooot..mein shadow hat auf lvl 71 11k mana...vllt solltest du mal gear in NHC farmen gehn ofg


----------



## Abeille (15. Februar 2009)

was willst du uns mit dem thread sagen? "Heul, ich bin 80ziger heilpala und bekomme nicht sofor komplettepic? wie soll ich da naxx heilen?" Sorry aber das klingt irgendwie genau so wie ein großteil der community gerade drauf ist. Wenig machen, epixe abstauben, nur noch hero/naxx gehen am liebsten schon mit 71. Traurig traurig


----------



## 13101987 (15. Februar 2009)

Nun, zum einen muss ich hier vielen recht geben, Heroische Instanzen sind noch zu früh für dich.
Aber ich hab das am Anfang auf 80 auch mal probiert, damit ich sehen konnte, was mir für eine Hero noch so alles fehlt.
Mach lieber erstmal die normalen 80er Instanzen, bis es dort nichts mehr für dich gibt, dann kannst du die Heroischen Instanzen in angriff nehmen, und dich später mal an Naxx trauen.
Ich als Tank seh leider immer wieder viele Leute, die meinen sie könnten die Heroischen Instanzen überspringen und direkt nach Naxx gehen.
So hatte ich mir mal eine Randomgruppe gebastelt, die es schaffte Anub´Rekhan in den Enrage zu bringen und er hatte noch glatte 500.000 Leben.
Es waren Leute bei, die 900 dps fuhren.
Mein kleiner Todesritter twink fährt am Boss mit lvl 67 schon 943Dps.
Viele dieser Leute weigern sich auch Tipps anzunehmen, denn sie können ja alles, hatten zu BC Zeiten ja BT clear usw.....
Du hast die Heroischen Raids probiert und weißt nun hoffentlich, dass die noch zu groß für dich sind.
Am Anfang ist 80 nicht anders als die Lvl davor, du machst normale Instanzen und verbesserst dein Equip, später kannst du ruhigen gewissens die Heroischen Raids machen, aber noch ist es echt zu früh.
Du musst dir auch nicht die Epischen Itmes aus dem AH für viel Gold kaufen, ich habe es auch nicht gemacht, dauert dann zwar länger, bis du mal komplett Episch ausgerüstet bist, aber dafür hast du viel Gold gespart.
Mach dein eigenes Ding, deine Gilde wird dich bestimmt in die normalen Instanzen begleiten, und die sind ja auch alle recht schnell durch, sodass du in 2-3 Wochen über deinen ersten tag als 80er Lachwn wirst
Gruß
13101987


----------



## Raindog (15. Februar 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> whooooot..mein shadow hat auf lvl 71 11k mana...vllt solltest du mal gear in NHC farmen gehn ofg




Das nenne ich konstruktiven Beitrag. Klasse!

Oder wie es Kermit der Frosch sagen würde:

"Applaus, Applaus, Applaus, Applaus, Applauuuuus!"

Ich bezweifle, dass du den Post ganz gelesen hast. Aber soll ich dir mal was verraten? Als Stoffie ist es gar nicht so schwer auf so viel Mana zu kommen. Das schafft nen Blinder.

Wieso?

Hexer - braucht Intelligenz
Priester - braucht Intelligenz
Magier - braucht Intelligenz

Pala - braucht Intelligenz als Holy

Na fällt dir was auf? Nein? Guck dir mal die Rüstungsklasse an. Die Chance steht 3 zu 1 das es Soffklamotten gebraucht werden. Es ist nämlich gar nicht so einfach an Plattenzeug zum Heilen zu kommen.

Klar, ich kann meinem Zwerg auch ein Kleidchen anziehen, und komm so auch auf 11k Mana, das ist keine Kunst...

Wie sagte Descartes?

Äpfel und Brinen


Und für alle anderen Experten, die meinen ich möchte ein bisschen weinen:
Wenn es euch stört, wieso dann Antworten?
Abeille auch dein Post war nicht viel hilfreicher als der von Lightsaver.

Egal was, hauptsache erstmal Senf dazugeben. Egal ob es sinnvoll oder gar hilfreich ist, oder nicht.

AttontheLightbringer ist der Einzige, der sich wirklich Mühe gemacht hat. Der hat nicht nur den einen oder anderen Hinweis gegeben, sondern hat sogar passende Klamotten für mich rausgesucht, die ich anpeilen sollte. Dazu nette Verzauberungen ect.

Klar, ich seh jetzt schon, wie einige wieder diabolisch grinsen und voller Schadenfreude folgendes schreiben wollen:
"Lol du Nabb, bist zu dumm für deinen Char, und willst von uns Pros vorgekaut bekommen, was du machen sollst! L2P roflolololol"

Um genau das zu unterbinden: Ich habe weder ihn, noch sonst jemanden darum gebeten. (Einer der Gründe warum ich meinen Pala NICHT gepostet habe) Was nicht heißt, das ich nicht für Hilfe dankbar bin.

Gruß

Dog


----------



## Slow0110 (15. Februar 2009)

Die ersten Zwei Tage verliefen bei mir auch net anders.
Aber ich hatte einen Vorteil: mein bester Freund spielt nen Deff-Warri.
Wir gehen also paar Hero´s farmen, oder besser, wir wollten.


Glaube Gun´drak oder wie die Instanz hieß.
Wir stehen so vorm ersten Boss und wipen an dem ca. 12 Mal.
Ich denke schon, was wir falsch machen, frühers auf 70 lief es doch auch ganz dolle.
Dann hab ich mal per Recount nachgesehen, wie wir so waren.
Platz 2 im Dmg war mein Freund mit seinem Deffwarri.
Nächster Tag mit Gilde intern drinnen gewessen, Bosse fielen geradezu.

Das beweißt, das in WotLK auch die DD´ler eine wichtige Rolle spielen.
Sind die net gut, kann auch der beste Warri/Healer nix machen.
Und für Hc. sind 1000+ Dps doch schon drinnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thí (15. Februar 2009)

Öhm nö so ergings mir persönlich nie. Zwar gabs ähnliche Vorfälle aber deine Sichtweisse zu deinen Erlebnissen ist eher bemitleidenswert und Teile sie in keinster Weise. 
Du hast laut deiner Heulsusenstory, zwei Spieler auf ignore gesetzt nur weil sie die kritisiert haben. = Kritikunfähig
Beneidest deinen "Lieblingstank" weil er 3 Epics in Naxx für sein Secondeqip (Heal) abgestaubt hat. = Itemgeil
Bist auf Stufe 80 und hast kein schnelles Fliegen, hast Kochen und Angeln auf ca. Skill 100 (Laut deiner Story). = Absolut unvorbereitet und unengagiert
Jammerst im Gruppenchat rum weil die bösen Repkosten ja ach so hoch sind. = zu faul um dailys zu machen (Goldprobleme existieren nicht mehr,wer etwas anderes behauptet ist zu Faul/Dumm, dailys zu machen oder seine Berufe zu nutzen!).

Fazit: Genau wegen Leuten wie dir, macht mir WoW immer weniger Spaß. In deiner Story bezeichnest du dich eher als Opfer, das ist das härteste an dem ganzen. Mimimi von der übelsten Art. In einer "richtigen Raidgilde", wirst du mit deiner Einstellung nicht weit kommen. Aber ich hoffe das kommt für dich erst gar nicht in frage und wipest weiterhin in heroischen 5er Instanzen, genau da gehörste hin!


----------



## kingkong23 (15. Februar 2009)

9k Mana hab ich als hunter


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (15. Februar 2009)

Als warri-dd mit dem ich seit 70 schon auf titanstahl zerstörer gespart hatte, hatte ich keine so großen probleme da das für den anfang an dmg ganz nice war mit der waffe... Epic Flugmount hatte ich kaum als ich 80 war, da ich pro geschmiedeter Ewiger Gürtelschnalle noch an die 150-200g gewinn machte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von daher... Nur heiler und tanks hattens schwerer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raindog (15. Februar 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Du hast laut deiner Heulsusenstory, zwei Spieler auf ignore gesetzt nur weil sie die kritisiert haben. = Kritikunfähig
> Beneidest deinen "Lieblingstank" weil er 3 Epics in Naxx für sein Secondeqip (Heal) abgestaubt hat. = Itemgeil
> Bist auf Stufe 80 und hast kein schnelles Fliegen, hast Kochen und Angeln auf ca. Skill 100 (Laut deiner Story). = Absolut unvorbereitet und unengagiert
> Jammerst im Gruppenchat rum weil die bösen Repkosten ja ach so hoch sind. = zu faul um dailys zu machen (Goldprobleme existieren nicht mehr,wer etwas anderes behauptet ist zu Faul/Dumm, dailys zu machen oder seine Berufe zu nutzen!).
> ...




Wie du vielleicht gelesen hast, habe ich durchaus mehr als einmal geschrieben, das mir bewusst ist, wie schlecht meine Ausrüstung ist. Soviel zur Kritiunfähigkeit. Davon ab... würde ich das dann hier posten?

Ich gönne meinem Tank von Herzen alles was er bekommt. Was nicht heißt, das ich mich nicht über epische Ausrüstung freuen würde. Wenn also, nach deiner Logik, ein Spieler auf neue Ausrüstung aus ist, ist er sofort Itemgeil?

Wenn du bei knapp 30g Repkosten liegst, erzähl mir nicht, das du spaß dran hast selbige zu Steigern. Natürlich hatte ich für soetwas noch Gold, aber dann hätte ich es auch anders aus dem Fenster werfen können.

Mein eigener Schmiedeskill ist nicht sehr hoch, 400 etwa. Mein Koch und Angelskill ist nichtmal auf 100. Natürlich ist das unvorbereitet. Aber ich kann dir auch sagen warum.

Ich war so frei, meinen schon erwähnten Hexer auf Eis zu legen, und den Pala als Main umzubaun.
Warum? Weil mich die Gilde fragte ob ich nicht einen Heiler hätte.

Mein Hexer ist ausgeskillt (BC-Level) in seinen Berufen und hat sein episches Fliegen. Also erzähl mir nichts von Dummheit und Faulheit. 

Fazit: Heul doch. Wenn es dir nicht mehr Spaß macht. Geh und spiel WAR oder sonst etwas. Leute wie dich habe ich gefressen. Oberflächliche Beurteilungen und immer schön alles schlecht machen.

Ich frage mich, wie ihr euch im realen Leben Problemen stellt? Mal angenommen euer Auto bekommt nen Platten
(Ausgehend davon, das ihr schon eins habt und fahren dürft) Was dann? 

"Lol du Kacknoob! Lern erstmal ohne Wipe über ne Landstraße zu fahren, anstatt gleich auf die Autobahn zu gehen!"


in diesem Sinne


Dog


----------



## Tünnemann72 (15. Februar 2009)

Ich fand den Satz mit dem schmolligen rumsitzen in IF recht lustig ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (15. Februar 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Nabend Leute!
> 
> ....
> Mich würde mal interessieren ob es euch ähnlich ergangen ist, am Anfang. Oder ob ich heute einfach nur nen miesen Tag hab, und dank Möchtegern-Influenza so mies drauf bin.
> ...




Hmmm eigentlich nicht...spiele auch unter anderem Pala...Also selbst auf 76 hatte ich schon mehr mana...und azjol ist sau schwer...zumindest der erste boss mit den wellen...ohne priester cage echt assi..


----------



## granreserva (15. Februar 2009)

Hi 

Mach Dir nichts draus spiele zwar keinen heiler aber nen Tank was man sich da manchmal so alles in Inis/raids anhören muss ist auch nicht nett für jedes "der tank kann nicht tanken" oder "sag mal bist du eigentlich crit imun" 1 kupferstückchen dann hät ich keine gold probleme mehr.
wenns nen wipse gibt wird der fehler immer beim Heiler oder tank gesucht sogar wenn man grün eq dd´s mit in ner heroik ini hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uranius (16. Februar 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> AttontheLightbringer ist der Einzige, der sich wirklich Mühe gemacht hat. Der hat nicht nur den einen oder anderen Hinweis gegeben, sondern hat sogar passende Klamotten für mich rausgesucht, die ich anpeilen sollte. Dazu nette Verzauberungen ect.



Hmm entweder lesen wir beide unterschiedliche Beiträge oder Du überließt einfach nette Hinweise von Usern komplett.
Wenn es Dir nur um Ausrüstungs, Verzauberungs und Klassentipps geht, dann falsches Forum.

Wenn Du Tipps zum Miteinander in WoW willst und vielleicht etwas Hilfe dabei wie Du mit Leuten umzugehen hast, haben viele hier einiges geschrieben was Du dir zu Herzen nehmen solltest.

Eigenes Fehlverhalten sich selbst einzugestehen ist aber generell die schwerste Hürde die ein Mensch zu bewältigen hat.


----------



## Marienkaefer (16. Februar 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren ob es euch ähnlich ergangen ist, am Anfang. Oder ob ich heute einfach nur nen miesen Tag hab, und dank Möchtegern-Influenza so mies drauf bin.



Ach, das ist doch ganz normal.
Ich hatte zwar bissl mehr Mana als du als ich frisch 80 war, ist aber auch nicht schlimm.
Azjol hab ich jetzt noch immer Wipes, aber da ist einfach die Grp dran schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anfangs ging ich nur Feste Drak Tharon weil ich mir sonst bei allen anderen Heros schwer getan hab.
Schau dich einfach mal um wo was nettes für dich droppt und geh mit deiner Gilde - die werden dir nicht all zu böse bei nem Wipe sein.
Z.b. Nexus (gibts nen Heilerkolben), in Azjol gibts Armschienen, HdS nen Gürtel : )
Ich bin anfangs auch nur mit Leuten in Heros gegangen die ich kannte.


----------



## Preator (16. Februar 2009)

Also mal ehrlich

Ich komm ganz ohne Equip mit der Healskillung auf 7k Mana
Entweder hast du dir das falsche Equip besorgt oder falsch geskillt


----------



## Marienkaefer (16. Februar 2009)

Du könntest mir auch mal deinen Arsenal Link (von mir aus privat, damit du hier nicht vollgespammt wirst) schicken
und vielleicht kann ich dir auch ein paar Tipps geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## EisblockError (16. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin zwar dd aber ich selbst war nicht größenwahnsinnig und hab mit 80 direkt versucht aziol zu gehen, einer meiner meinung nach schwersten 80igr hc. Ich bin erstmal normale 80er gegangen und hab mich dann getraut Nexus oder Burg oder Drak Tharon und Armbrust oder so zu farmen. Jetzt bin ich in einer Raidgilde und wir ham Naxx clear und ich bin der Beliebteste und bekomme immmer Zuasaz DKP weil ich auf alles passe^^.
Hab inzwischen 5k oder so (normal sind 100-500) weil ich mir alles schon vorm Raid geholt hab. 
Jetzt machen wir es aber immer so das wir wenn wir nen neuen Heiler in die Gilde bekommen der noch nicht so Equibt it zB. wenn wir grad keinen suchen, gehen wir mit dem direkt Naxx 10er da man das lockr zu 9. schafft.


----------



## Yldrasson (16. Februar 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> ...



Wirklich sehr schön geschrieben und eine interessante Problematik angesprochen.
Durch seine lange Laufzeit und seine vielen, begeisterten Spieler ist WoW scheinbar nicht nur im Goldbereich inlaftionär - logisch an sich, gibt es doch nicht nur immer mehr Gold, sondern auch immer mehr und immer bessere Epic's, Verzauberungen, etc.
Das führt dann natürlich dazu, dass man nicht direkt oben mitspielt, wenn man nur das Maximallevel erreicht hat, das weiß jeder.
Aber es gibt auch immer genügen freundliche Menschen, die einem helfen oder mit einem den "Weg an die Spitze" gehen. Zu solchen Menschen scheinst du auch zu gehören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deswegen möchte ich einfach mal die Behauptung aufstellen: Idioten gibt es immer und überall. Du hattest wohl einfach nur einen schlechten Tag. Kopf hoch, das wird schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Door81 (16. Februar 2009)

Imo eh bissl falsch angegangen. Wenn man sich gleich mal Zeug gegen Gold craften lässt sobald man 80 ist...naja. Ich mein, in Wotlk werden einem die guten Sachen doch eh in den easy heroics nachgeschmissen. Und dass man sobald 80 ist die eine oder andere Heroic schon heilen kann, steht ausser Frage. 

Ich war Shadow, hab mich dann aber entschieden mal Healequip zu farmen, also 4 Gildenmember eingepackt, gleich mal vf hc, burg heroic, danach die höheren nonheroics alle abgeklapptert, ok viel lootglück gehabt, rufsachen gekauft (ok den hatte ich schon überall auf ehrfürchtig weil ich eben als shadow schon zigmal drin war überall^^) 


Gerade als Healer der frisch 80 ist, und vielleicht die 76-80er Instanzen noch nicht abgegrast hat beim Leveln (was sehr zu empfehlen ist) und ihm deswegen noch Equip fehlt, würde ich net Random gehen, wegen genau solchen Bemerkungen wie mit den 9k Mana. Als Paladin eh bissl seltsam, da in wotlk was ich so gehört hab INT über alles geht, weil man am meisten davon profitiert holy-geskillt. 1+zaubermacht bringt viel weniger als +1int.  

Seis wies sei, anstatt sich gleich items zu kaufen, lieber die nonheroics mit Freunden erledigen, die sind einem auch nicht böse, wenns mal einen wipe gibt weils equip nur knapp reicht, das mal durchziehen, sobald die ersten heroics gehen marken sammeln, items gibts auch recht passable. 

Ein Pala bei uns der auch schlechtes equip mit 80 hatte, nur retri gelvlt, keine instanzen gemacht aufm weg zu 80, der ging gleich heroic, und hat sich halt mich oder einen anderen shadow aus der gilde mitgenommen, die ihm bissl heilen geholfen haben bei bossen wenn es notwendig war. das spart das nonheroic-gelaufe, wenn man daraus keine items braucht. geht ja auch mit einigen klassen wenn keine shadow zur hand is, eleschami, moonkin, retripala mit bissl healzeug dabei, usw. 

ich war nach 1 Tag Holy-Equip farmen, naxx, und hatte keine probleme da. der derzeitige content ist so easy, und man kommt genauso easy an equip ohne sich gleich was kaufen zu gehen und vor allem zu verzweifeln...


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Februar 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Gehen wir davon aus, ich bleibe bei Burg U hc, da ich da kaum/wenig Probleme hatte.
> Mit nem Wappenrock reiße ich pro Run etwa 3000 Rufpunkte. Um bei den Kirin Tor auf Respektvoll zu kommen, muss ich auf 260.000 Punkte kommen. Beim Kreuzzug auch auf 260.000.
> (Die Werte sind jetzt mal fiktiv)



Also mit fiktiven falschen Werten zu rechnen und sich daran runter zu ziehen ist ja auch mal ne Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Respektvoll = 3000 + 6000 + 12000 =  21000 Rufpunkte
Nehmen wir 2000 pro Run = 11 mal reingehen
und weiter 11 mal für ehrfürchtig.

hört sich schon anders an oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTY (16. Februar 2009)

Ganz wichtig: als frischer 80er erst gildenintern Heros abfarmen. Randoms haben da eine etwas andere Einstellung zu: alles pullen, bomben, in 25 Min mit allem fertig sein. 

Meine ersten Gehversuche als Heildudu liefen im ganzen so ab: mit Level 70 Moonkin geskillt, um schonmal ZM-Items abzugreifen. Dann auf 80 schnell umgeskillt und mit 880 ZM, 8k Mana und kaum Manareg gildenintern eine Gruppe zusammengestellt. Der Tank war auch grade mal 2-3 Wochen 80, hatte aber schon ganz vernünftiges Equip (wichtigstes Kriterium: CRIT-IMMUN). Und dann Heros abfarmen. Denn: Gildenmitglieder wissen um die beschränkten Möglichkeiten, wenn man seine letzte Stufe gerade erst erreicht hat. Und außerdem ist man meistens im TeamSpeak und kann so Probleme wie mit der Giftwolke schnell in den "Raum" werfen. Erst, wenn man wirklich brauchbares Equip hat, kann man sich mit Randoms beschäftigen. Und dabei hat man die von dir geschilderten Probleme auch teilweise dann noch, wenn man Full-Naxx-Epic-equippt ist.


----------



## Vanevil (16. Februar 2009)

Also ich verstehe den Sinn von dem Thread nicht wirklich,... zum einen sagst du das dein Equip zu schlecht ist und dir das bewusst ist. Andererseits beklagst du dich das du Kritik einstecken musst und fragst andere ob ihnen das gleiche passiert ist. 

Weiterhin hast du ja anscheinend schon zu BC Zeiten gespielt und müsstest doch den Unterschied von Heroic zu "normal" kennen. Das du bei deinen Versuchen dann auchnoch auf Gleichgesinnte gestoßen bist und dann einen Dämpfer bekommen hast ist eigentlich gut, nur die Einsicht ist dabei an dir vorbeigehuscht. 

Dir jetzt auchnoch den Tip zu geben nur Gildenintern in HC´s zu gehen und der 35k- HP Tank der auch mal ne Minute ohne heal auskommt dich da durchschleifen soll ist auch falsch.

Sprich doch mal mit einem Healpala der seine Klasse versteht und schon weiter ist als du und frage ihn wie er sich nach und nach verbessert hat. Ich wette er sagt : nicht heroische 80er Inis, Rufitems, bissl rumtesten in Burg HC u.s.w.

...soweit die Kritik die man vertragen kann...

Ursprünglich dachte ich kurz nach dem lesen des Threads schreib doch einfach : 9 k Mana als Paladin in Azjol HC .... Kein Kommentar (würde wohl auch reichen) aber würde dir auch bestimmt keine Erleuchtung bescheren.

Naja, mfg der Evil

(PS: ja auch der kleine Evil hat sich durch die normalen Inis geprügelt, Ruf gesammelt und hat sich zu Beginn was craften lassen, geht halt nicht anders, auch wenn alles einfacher ist als früher.)


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (16. Februar 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich: Ich kann den Sch**** nicht mehr hören.

Es ist ja alles SOOOOOOO einfach bei wotlk, ist ja alles voll noobig... das erzählen grün-blaue 80er die von nem komplett equippten 25er Raid durch Naxx gezogen und mit Epix vollgestopft werden oder die 24/7 "Profi"-Zocker. Die ganzen Imba-Helden und dergleichen.

Ergebnis zum Beispiel hier: Ein Pala-Heiler mit 9k Mana ist enttäuscht, dass er in den Heroics Probs hat, wo doch alles soooo einfach ist.

Realität ist: Wenn man sich seine Lorbeeren selber verdienen, und sich nicht nur auf dem Erfolg anderer ausruhen und in deren Kielwasser mitschwimmen will, dann ist das nunmal mit Arbeit (und auch hier und da Enttäuschung) verbunden.

Mittlerweile gibt es zwei immer größer werdende Grüppchen von Spielern bei WOW und beide haben JEDE Relation aus dem Auge verloren. Die einen meinen grün/blau equipped mit unangemessenen Stats was in den Heroics und Raids reißen zu können, die anderen meinen, man bräuchte für BU Hero 2k dps und mehr...

Wenn sich dann mal zufällig ne Gruppe findet aus nem Tank, der wahrscheinlich nichtmal Crit-Immun ist, nem Heiler mit 10k Mana und 3 DDs die jeder 1k dps fahren, dann ist das Geheule groß, dass die Hero-Ini nicht geschafft wird und der eine flamed den anderen an und natürlich: es sind immer die anderen Schuld, an die eigene Nase fasst sich keiner.

Wir sind eine kleine Gilde (20 Accounts) und haben eine mehr oder weniger feste Stammgruppe für Inis. Wir haben wochenlang jede Ini geschliffen, wo wir nur Zeit hatten. Am ersten (richtigen) Abend vom Add-On BU clear, mit Lvl 72 Vio und so weiter, und so weiter... Dann hieß es eine ganze Weile für jeden: Ruf farmen, craften was zu craften geht, sprich: sich selber hero-tauglich machen. Dann wieder: wochenlang jede Hero ini abgefarmt (tun wir heute noch aus Spaß und weil einige für twinks noch Marken etc. brauchen).

Naxx 10er haben wir mit unserer kleinen Gilde aus eigenen Kräften gemeistert. Wir haben wochenlang daran rumgetüftelt und letztes Wochenende endlich: clear. Haben 3 Stunden an Kel Thuzad gewiped. ^^

Aber ich finde es schon traurig, dass viele schreien "WOTLK ist viel zu einfach." Denn für den "normal"-user auch bekannt als Gelegenheitsspieler (und das ist die Mehrzahl der Spieler), trifft diese Aussage nicht zu.

Und die ganzen Helden, die sich mit 900dps durch 25er Naxx ziehen lassen, und dann erzählen wie Imba sie selbst doch seien und wie einfach alles ist: grabt euch ein tiefes Loch, Deckel drauf und Schnauze halten.

Zum TE: Vor den Heros solltest du schon die normalen 80er Inis farmen, Ruf farmen, craften was geht... für nen Gelegenheitsspieler sind das ein paar Wochen Arbeit, okay. Aber dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (16. Februar 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Öhm nö so ergings mir persönlich nie. Zwar gabs ähnliche Vorfälle aber deine Sichtweisse zu deinen Erlebnissen ist eher bemitleidenswert und Teile sie in keinster Weise.
> Du hast laut deiner Heulsusenstory, zwei Spieler auf ignore gesetzt nur weil sie die kritisiert haben. = Kritikunfähig
> Beneidest deinen "Lieblingstank" weil er 3 Epics in Naxx für sein Secondeqip (Heal) abgestaubt hat. = Itemgeil
> Bist auf Stufe 80 und hast kein schnelles Fliegen, hast Kochen und Angeln auf ca. Skill 100 (Laut deiner Story). = Absolut unvorbereitet und unengagiert
> ...



Zwar auch etwas heftig reagiert, aber in dem Beitrag steckt schon einiges an Wahrheit.
Wenn ich hier n Thread erstelle sollte ich in der Lage sein Kritik einzustecken, auch wenn diese mal bissi "unter die Gürtellinie" geht.
An der Tatsache dass du zwei Spieler wegen relativ geringfügiger "Vergehen" auf deine Ignoliste setzt, mache ich zumindest einen
gewissen Mangel an Kritikfähigkeit fest, da solltest du vielleicht mal an dir arbeiten. Schliesslich schallt es immer so aus dem Wald
heraus wie man hineinruft.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Also mit fiktiven falschen Werten zu rechnen und sich daran runter zu ziehen ist ja auch mal ne Idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da gebe ich Ohrensammler völlig Recht, ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied zwischen 42k und 520k.

Ruf muss man sich *erarbeiten*, der fällt einem nicht in den Schoß.

Ich z.B. arbeite derzeit mit meinem Holypriest (13k hp und 16k mana) verstärkt an meinem Ruf für Wyrmruhtempel (da trage ich mom. den Wappenrock) und bei Hodirs Söhnen. Dazu gehören unter anderem die Dailiequests bei den Söhnen Hodirs.
Bis du soweit bist, diese Dailies zu machen, hast du eine lange Questreihe vor dir.
Wenn man nun zu faul ist, diese zu machen, wird es auch nix mit den Dailies und genausowenig mit dem Ruf -> kein Ruf, keine 
Sachen.
Für die Dailies bei den Söhnen krieg ich ab Stufe Respektvoll (vorher sinds weniger) 6 Dailies mit der Chance, innerhalb max. einer
Stunde ganz locker 1,7K Ruf zu farmen (mit Ulduarrelikten kommt da noch mal was dazu)
Gleiches gilt für Wyrmruhtempel, da gibt es allerdings nicht sooo viele Dailies
Habe wegen RL die letzten beiden Wochen keine heros machen können, bin aber sicher bis zum WE bei beiden auf Ehrfürchtig zu sein.

Das mit dem Streitkolben in Nexus hero wurde ja schon angesprochen, aber auch in normalen Inis droppt genug blaues Zeug, das dir
schon mal einiges weiterhilft, musst nur reingehen.

9K Mana sind tatsächlich nicht viel, da solltest du wirklich mal den Rat von einigen Vorpostern annehmen und entweder denen
mal n Arsenallink schicken oder dich an nen Pala deines Vertrauens wenden.
Auch schon erwähnt wurden die Stoffiteile, die du als Healpala ebenfalls erstmal anziehen kannst bis was besseres droppt, z.b. die
Handschuhe ebenfalls Nexus heroisch.

Deine Nebenberufe so hängen zu lassen ist ebenfalls nicht gerade optimal, gerade mit nem hohen Angel-/Kochskill kannst du dir richtig 
gutes Bufffood zubereiten (auch mit zusätzlich ZM bzw. mp5).

Du siehst also, wenn du wirklich besser werden willst gibt es jede Menge Möglichkeiten, aber das erste was du dazu tun musst, ist es,
deinen Arsch zu bewegen. Die gebratenen Tauben fliegen einem auch bei WoW nicht in den Mund.


----------



## EisblockError (16. Februar 2009)

Sturmaxt80 schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich: Ich kann den Sch**** nicht mehr hören.
> 
> 
> Mittlerweile gibt es zwei immer größer werdende Grüppchen von Spielern bei WOW und beide haben JEDE Relation aus dem Auge verloren. Die einen meinen grün/blau equipped mit unangemessenen Stats was in den Heroics und Raids reißen zu können, die anderen meinen, man bräuchte für BU Hero 2k dps und mehr...



Also Sartharion 10er oder Obsi 10er kann man mit grünem locker gehen, wir waren obsi 10er mit 2 guten Tanks, im schnitt pro spieler 1,5k dps und 1 guten healer und2 Bäumen, die zu 60% katzen Equib anhatten und es hat geklappt. 
Was ich allerdings nicht verstehen kann sind diese Leute die sich überschätzen, da macht ein frisch 80 gewordener Tank der nichtmal crit immun ist ne 25er Archavon grp auf und weis nichtmal was "a bitte" bedeutet bzw er fragt nichtmal nach.

Genauso diese Tanks die immer sagen ihr macht zuwenig dps, wobei ich extra weniger mache damit der überhaupt mal die Aggro hat.


Edit: Wie Geill! fällt mir grad auf: Der Eisblock ist geschmolzen, is ja ein Error, lol mein Name xD


----------



## EisblockError (16. Februar 2009)

Tomratz schrieb:


> An der Tatsache dass du zwei Spieler wegen relativ geringfügiger "Vergehen" auf deine Ignoliste setzt, mache ich zumindest einen
> gewissen Mangel an Kritikfähigkeit fest, da solltest du vielleicht mal an dir arbeiten. Schliesslich schallt es immer so aus dem Wald



Ich setze so Leute sogar extra nicht auf die igno weil ich das Lustig finde, natürlich versuche ich erst mit ihnen Vernünftig zu reden, aber wenn die Beleidigend werden spiele ich mit (ohne beleidigen).. Ja, das mag sarkastisch sein aber ich hoffe ihnen geht es danach besser, ausserdem können dann so sachen passieren wie der Typ fragt dich 2 Tage später wie man daundda hinkommt.


----------



## Borberat (16. Februar 2009)

AN DEN TE!
Wenn dich Apocalypse now sond fröhlich stimmt solltest du einen Psychologen aufsuchen!!!

=) Aber ansonsten, entspann dich mal so ist das halt =)
Als Pala bist du eh der Idealhealer für Raids um den Maintank zu heilen und nicht um bei 40 Adds die Gruppe hochzuheilen,
das ist nämlich wirklich nicht schön.

Azjol Nerub finde ich auch am schwersten von allen hero inis, vor allem wenn ihr nen Schurken mit 900 dps dabei habt und du als Holy dmg machen sollst.

Das wird schon, weitermachen, die Assis alle auf Igno setzen und in 2 Wochen ist dein Equip so gut das du selbst die letzten Freaks heilen kannst =)

Und an alle "Du farmst zu wenig du setzt Leute zu schnell auf Igno etc"
1. Er schreibt er ist eine CasualHealdose und als Casual hat man einfach keine Lust kochen und das (völlig behämmerte) Angeln zu skillen,
ich spiel 4 Jahre und hab einen Char der Kochen auf 450 hat alles andere kauf ich mir!
2. Wenn jemand Kritik übt ist das immer eine Frage wie man das macht, und diese "Ey du noob was soll der shice du hast nur 9k mana!" kommen
SOFORT auf igno, nervige Kiddies müssen aussortiert werden damit man bloß niemals wieder mit solchen Spacken in einer grp ist!
3. Repkosten rumheulen ist wirklich über, Gold gibts genug und wenn du deine Items farmst anstatt dir die immer bauen zu lassen ist das auch kein problem mehr
4. Itemgeil weil dir die 3 Epics aus Naxx gefallen... also das muss man ja nix zu sagen^^ JEDEM gefallen epics die besser sind als die eigenen -.-

5. ALLES MAL WIEDER SINNLOS! =) Dir gehts hiernach nicht besser, richtige konstruktive Kritik gibts hier eh sogut wie nie und dein Problem besteht eigentlich mehr aus falscher Iniwahl, und komischen Leuten in Rnd Grps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thí (16. Februar 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Wie du vielleicht gelesen hast, habe ich durchaus mehr als einmal geschrieben, das mir bewusst ist, wie schlecht meine Ausrüstung ist. Soviel zur Kritiunfähigkeit. Davon ab... würde ich das dann hier posten?
> 
> Ich gönne meinem Tank von Herzen alles was er bekommt. Was nicht heißt, das ich mich nicht über epische Ausrüstung freuen würde. Wenn also, nach deiner Logik, ein Spieler auf neue Ausrüstung aus ist, ist er sofort Itemgeil?
> 
> Wenn du bei knapp 30g Repkosten liegst, erzähl mir nicht, das du spaß dran hast selbige zu Steigern. Natürlich hatte ich für soetwas noch Gold, aber dann hätte ich es auch anders aus dem Fenster werfen können.



1. Keine Ahnung, viele Leute posten hier großen Müll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. So wie du das geschildert hast, hörte es sich ziemlich danach an, ja.

3. 30g Repkosten? Öhm...ja ... ka was ich dazu schreiben soll ehrlich gesagt. 2-3 Dailys / 10 Minuten und schon haste deine "30g" wieder. Ich erinnere mich zurück an die Sartharion-Trys mit 3 Drakes alive. Gewipet sind wir da alle ohne Ende und hatten wohl an die 100-150g Repkosten (An 1 Abend, das ging mehrmals die Woche), zumindest wir Stoffis. Wieviel Repkosten unsere Tanks zu tragen hatten muss ich wohl nicht erwähnen, das kann man sich denken. Aber wen interessiert schon das Gold, gejammert hat da bei uns keiner, sonst wäre auch bei der falschen Truppe, Hauptsache ist, das Vieh liegt und der Loot gehört uns. Wie willst du das denn anstellen in absehbarer zukunft in Naxxramas z.B.? Gehst du dann auch aus dem raid weil du nur noch 50g hast und nicht mehr reppen kannst?


----------



## Ascanius (16. Februar 2009)

Hehe... nettes off-topic was sich hier entwickelt

Mal mein Senf dazu:

Halte es auch für nen grosses Problem das gerade in letzter Zeit die meisten frisch 80er meinen sie könnten einfach mal einige weit auseinanderliegende Sprossen auf der weiten Treppe zum Content-Equip auslassen!

Der normale Modus sollte doch nunmal so aussehen:
- Während von 70-80 gelevelt wird, zusehen das man sich schonmal schön "blau" macht. D. H. die non-heros durch und viele, viele Quests machen, die auch interresannte Belohnungen abwerfen.
Ab Lvl 80
- Gecraftete Items machen/machen lassen/kaufen (Gibt für jede Klasse mind. 2 richtig feine Sachen).
Wenn man dann sein überwiegend blau + 2/3-epic - Equip zusammen hat geht es ab in die Heros und archa & obsi 10er.
- Dort sammelt man sich dann seine Epics zusammen bis man ca. halb blau/halb lila equipt ist
Anschließend vergoldet man sein akzuelles Equip (Sockeln, VZ, Gürtelschnalle, Kopp+Schulter, etc.)
- Dann naxx 10er & 25er


So habe ich es und sicher einige andere in etwa gemacht. Ich wäre NIE auf die Idee gekommen frisch auf 80, grün/blau equipt in irgent einen raid zu gehen! Und wenn man dann erlebt immer wieder Leute durchziehen zu müssen, die dann auch noch nen Lauten machen bekommt man echt nen Hals!


----------



## Tomratz (16. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Und an alle "Du farmst zu wenig du setzt Leute zu schnell auf Igno etc"
> 1. Er schreibt er ist eine CasualHealdose und als Casual hat man einfach keine Lust kochen und das (völlig behämmerte) Angeln zu skillen,
> ich spiel 4 Jahre und hab einen Char der Kochen auf 450 hat alles andere kauf ich mir!
> 2



Er schreibt aber auch, dass er ne Zeitlang "beleidigt" in IF rumgesessen hat, in der Zeit hätte er schon x Fische fangen und seinen 
(völlig behämmerten) Angelskill bissi hochschrauben können. Seit WotlK geht das ja schon ohne extra Quests machen zu müssen.

Überleg dir mal woher die ganzen leckeren Zutaten für Bufffood kommen sollen wenn es nicht paar "völlig behämmerte" gibt, die
dieses Zeug farmen, ich jedenfalls werde demnächst meinen Angelskill auf 450 ballern und mir meine Zutaten für das große Fisch-
mahl nicht mehr kaufen (ok Gold gibt es genug, aber das kann ich für andere Sachen raushauen).

Zum TE noch mal:

Ich habe mir gerade mal die Mühe gemacht und ca. 10 Min. auf Buffed.de (kennt jemand zufällig diese Seite), die Instanzen-Guides
durchgeschaut. Dabei mal speziell auf die Drops von den Bossen geachtet.

Nexus

- Isolierbindungen (Platte)
- Foliant der Bewahrer der Lehren
- Stulpen der Schlangenschuppe (schwere rüssi)
- Schienbeinschützer des blauen Drachenschwarms (Platte)
- Band des glitzernden Dauerfrostes 

Turm Utgarde

- Siegel von Valgarde
- Schreiter des Harpuniers
- Siegel von Ranulf
- Tors Wappen 
- Krone der vergessenen Könige (Platte)
- Juwelenbesetztes Krönungsschwert

Bei dieser Aufzählung habe ich Stoffiteile (schon wieder einer der mir die Stoffiteile wegwürfelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
noch gar nicht berücksichtigt, also erhöhen sich die Chancen noch mal.
Es sind alles blaue Items, also leider nicht epic, aber sie sind gar nicht mal so schlecht.

Fazit: Auch als Casual (ich bezeichne mich auch als einen, ich gehe nicht ständig raiden und warte noch auf meinen ersten Naxx-
einsatz) kann man sich mit etwas Geduld (das gehört eben dazu) relativ schnell auf einigermaßen gescheites Equip bringen und
dann sollten auch mehr als 9K Mana drin sein und die heroic Inis schaffbar.
Bei den Heroics erst mal klein anfangen, z.B. Burg Utgarde und dann langsam steigern.
Wenn deine Gildenkumpels möchten, dass du für sie den Heiler spielst, dann sollten sie auch bereit sein, dir dabei zu helfen das
Equip zu verbessern (meine Gildies haben das getan, inzwischen kann ich mich gegen den Abendlichen Ninjainvite meiner Gilde
fast nicht mehr wehren). Sollten sie das nicht tun, spiel wieder deinen alten Char und such dir ne neue Gilde, die alte taugt dann
eh nix.


----------



## Raindog (16. Februar 2009)

Manchmal frage ich mich, ob die Leute, die hier antworten bewusst nicht lesen, was ich (oder andere) schreiben. 

Ich komme on, lese die neuen Posts und habe das Gefühl eben vom Getränkemarkt ne Zeitung der Regenbogenpresse mitgebracht zu haben....

Deswegen folgender Versuch:

Loginname WoW: RainDog
Passwort: RealPlayer04


Aber btt:

Kernaussage war: Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
Nicht                  : Bitte helft mir, ich weiß nicht weiter!



Und nocheinmal: Ich freue mich über jede Hilfestellung, habe aber nicht danach gefragt.

Ja, ich bin ein Causal (Asche über mein Haupt! Wie kann ich nur!)
Ja, ich spiele seit Pre-BC-Zeiten

Nein, ich habe keine heroischen Instanzen gemacht. Warum? Zeitmangel. Fertig.
Da ich mit den großen Jungs mitspielen wollte, dachte ich mir: "Geh in die BGs, sammel das Gladi1 und du hast ein bisschen was"

Ich habe nie den MoltenCore gesehen, BlackRockDeeps war der einzige Ausflug in den Berg. Straholme und Scholomance habe ich nie gesehen. Terasse der Magier war einmal via Wipe. Karazhan habe ich nach Ewigkeiten von Innen gesehen, nachdem ich die Pre endlich abgegeben hatte. 3 Tage später kam der Patch und die Pre war hinfällig.
Onyxia kenne ich nur von Bildern. In Menschengestalt, oder ihren Kopf...

Ich weiß, es gibt noch viel mehr Raidinstanzen die ich vergessen habe, die ich aber nie gesehen hab.

Ein bisschen Gruul mit meinem Hexer. Sogar bis 7% seiner HP. Und gestern AQ 20 mit der Gilde. Und beinahe AQ 40 bis zum Ende, wären wir Heiler nicht vor dem zweiten Boss-Versuch abgesprungen.

Aber soll ich euch was sagen? Es stört mich nicht.

Ich bin nur ein dummer fauler Causal, der nicht mit Kritik umgehen kann. Ich habe keine Freunde, und bin im realen Leben ein Kellerkind. Ich bin psychisch labil, weil ich mich daran aufgeile, wie Kabel 1 zeigt, das Viatnamesen von Napalm verbrannt werden. Mein Selbstwertgefühl ist abhänig von der Ausrüstung, eines fiktiven Zwerges, der aus Einsen und Nullen besteht.

Wie kann ich es eigentlich wagen, mein Wort an die Elite des World of Warcraft-Universums zu richten?


Ich bedanke mich bei allen, die vernünftig geantworten haben.
Ich bedanke mich doppelt und dreifch bei den Leuten die wirklich geholfen haben.


Gruß



Dog


----------



## Borberat (16. Februar 2009)

=) Ach Dog du bist süß, soll ich jetzt dein Login ausprobieren ;?)

Auf welchem Server spielst du eigentlich (sry falls die Frage schon kam)
ich brauch noch einen healer ;o)


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Februar 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Ich bin nur ein dummer fauler Causal, der nicht mit Kritik umgehen kann. Ich habe keine Freunde, und bin im realen Leben ein Kellerkind. Ich bin psychisch labil, weil ich mich daran aufgeile, wie Kabel 1 zeigt, das Viatnamesen von Napalm verbrannt werden. Mein Selbstwertgefühl ist abhänig von der Ausrüstung, eines fiktiven Zwerges, der aus Einsen und Nullen besteht.



Oje..... hast du auch gute Seiten ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raindog (16. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Oje..... hast du auch gute Seiten ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm.. ja warte... Ich bin arbeitslos, bekomme kein Hartz IV, habe ein Alkoholproblem, etwa 85kg Übergewicht...


----------



## Borberat (16. Februar 2009)

OH NEIN!!! Du bist Zwerg...
Okay da hilft nur noch "Lösche deinen Char und erstelle dir einen Hordler! Shamis sind eh die besseren Heiler!" 
=)


----------



## vickie (16. Februar 2009)

Mein Pala hatte auch lvl70 sogar schon mehr als 9k Mana^^
Damals kamen die guten Manapriester schon mit lvl60 auf bis zu 11k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9k Mana mit lvl80 is echt low, sry^^


----------



## Gerbalin (16. Februar 2009)

@ TE 

Mit sowas muss man rechnen mit Randomgruppen in der heutigen Zeit. Diesen Fluch haben wir mit Wotlk bekommen, heute bekommt man alles einfach und schnell und somit gibts auch viele Spieler die schnell meinen sie können alles und müssen überall dabei sein. Leider gibts auch viel die Ihre Chars nicht richtig spielen können. AM besten durch werbt einen Freund auf 60 geklopft dann noch schnell auf 80 und dann überall dabei aber kennt den Char nicht. Mein Rat, sag nein zu Randoms! Nimm Leute aus der Gilde oder welche die Du kennst für Heroicinis, mal 1 Random ist kein Beinbruch aber auf mehr würde ich verzichten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (16. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> @ TE
> 
> Mit sowas muss man rechnen mit Randomgruppen in der heutigen Zeit. Diesen Fluch haben wir mit Wotlk bekommen, heute bekommt man alles einfach und schnell und somit gibts auch viele Spieler die schnell meinen sie können alles und müssen überall dabei sein. Leider gibts auch viel die Ihre Chars nicht richtig spielen können. AM besten durch werbt einen Freund auf 60 geklopft dann noch schnell auf 80 und dann überall dabei aber kennt den Char nicht. Mein Rat, sag nein zu Randoms! Nimm Leute aus der Gilde oder welche die Du kennst für Heroicinis, mal 1 Random ist kein Beinbruch aber auf mehr würde ich verzichten
> 
> ...




Oha da hast du dich als BC Spieler geoutet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Zeit wo Epics rumgeschmissen werden begann mit TBC =)


----------



## youngceaser (16. Februar 2009)

ich will ja nichts sagen aber 

9k mana des hatte ich mit meinem pala mit grün/blauen Items und healskillung auf 70, da kann irgendwas nicht ganz stimmen. 
11k life naja kommt ja ned als heiler drauf an, aber irgendwie machst du was falsch.

entweder sind die zahlen gesponnen (Zaubermacht weis ich nicht wie es so mit 80 aus sieht) oder du läufst mit 40er equip oder nackt rum. Bei denen werten kann ich dir leider schlecht glauben das du dir nen paar epics von nem schmied machen lassen hast und teure sockel gekauft hast dafür


----------



## soul6 (16. Februar 2009)

> @Ascanius "Hehe... nettes off-topic was sich hier entwickelt"



/sign
und ich find es wieder mega-witzig die verschiedenen Einträge der community zu lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auch kurz meinen senf dazu geben muss :
1) crafts herstellen oder herstellen lassen WÄHREND des lvl´ns (ok, leider zu spät für dich)
wobei du aber mit den lila crafts (bei pala/platte sind das helm,stiefel,schild+waffe und ein paar brauchbare blaue teile) sicher mehr als 9k mana hättest 
(hab unsere gilden healpala sofort mit 80 so ausgestattet und damit hatte sie sicher schon 15k mana)
2) skills ebenfalls während des lvl´ns hochjagen (angeln und kochen, weil somit immer gutes bufffood dabei hast und es nichts kostet / ist zwar kein muss aber es hilft ungemein gold zu sparen )

3) und lass dich nicht entmutigen mit den heros  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kannst ja 2 versionen versuchen wie : a) nur gildenintern die heros    oder b) such dir eine random stammgruppe für die heros (so haben wir uns 
geholfen, bis die anderen aus der gilde auch 80 waren)
UND übrigens, mein main war gleich mit 80 immer wieder heros und hat dafür einige inis auf normal noch gar nicht gesehen, sondern nur auf hero  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(ok, das liegt aber auch an den punkten wie vorher beschrieben)

Fazit : durchhalten ist angesagt, denn bis du alles T7 oder itemlvl 213 hast, ist es noch ein langer, langer, langer weg........

lg
randy


----------



## Gerbalin (16. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Oha da hast du dich als BC Spieler geoutet!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Echt, na dann... Du musst es wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Borberat schrieb:


> Die Zeit wo Epics rumgeschmissen werden begann mit TBC =)



Wohl war aber ich kann auch nicht wikrlich erkennen das ich in meinem Betrag drüber geweint oder geschrieben habe. Es geht in meinem Post nicht ums Gear. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Borberat (16. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Echt, na dann... Du musst es wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



;-p Du Mimose ;o)
Hab doch überhaupt nichts derartiges geschrieben ^^
Plz aggro reduce!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (16. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> ;-p Du Mimose ;o)
> Hab doch überhaupt nichts derartiges geschrieben ^^
> Plz aggro reduce!
> 
> ...



Lass mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Aber mal ehrlich Dein Post passt net auf meinen, wenn Du das wirklich so gelesen hast versteh ich das nicht wirklich.


----------



## Borberat (16. Februar 2009)

Na gut... Es tut mir leid!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



( by the way, hab wirklich nur den ersten Satz gelesen und musste schmunzeln, sowas habe ich als TBC rauskam auch jemandem empfohlen =)
ERSCHIESST ALLE RNDS!! ähhh ausser meiner einer!


----------



## DreiHaare (16. Februar 2009)

Wirklich netter Text und von mir sehr gut nachzuvollziehen.
Mein Priester ist seit nunmehr 4 Wochen Heiler, weil mir der Shadow nur noch auf die Nerven ging.
Einige deiner Erfahrungen habe ich ebenfalls gemacht...die aber schon vor Jahren und aus diesem Grund gehe ich grundsätzlich random nicht einmal mehr in eine 5´er Gruppenquest. Wenn niemand online ist, den ich schon lange kenne und der mir helfen könnte, dann hebe ich mir den Driss eben für einen anderen Zeitpunkt auf. Und so...und auch nur so...gehe ich in Inis. Ich bin es einfach leid, meine Spielzeit mit Leuten zu verbringen, die ihr eigenes Unvermögen und den daraus resultierenden Wipe auf andere abschieben wollen.
Diese ganze DPS-Scheiße geht mir auch gewaltig auf die Nerven. Uns ist es völlig wurscht, wenn eine Hero Ini die doppelte Zeit wie gewöhnlich dauert. Wichtig ist der Spaß am Spiel...wenn am Ende der Spielzeit der Spaß überwiegt.

Übrigens: Vergiss es einfach in bestimmten Heros einen Tank heilen zu wollen, der nicht crit-immun ist. Der kassiert teilweise Schadensspitzen, die man einfach irgendwann nicht mehr wegheilen kann, ohne oom zu gehen.
Und nach wie vor habe ich als Healer meine Regel, an die ich mich einfach auch halte: Wer die Aggro hat, soll sie behalten. Bombende Magier oder Saat der Verderbnis verteilende Hexer verrecken eben. Wipe. Lektion hoffentlich gelernt.

Jeder hat mal klein angefangen, dies scheinen etliche Spieler heutzutage zu vergessen.


----------



## Deanne (16. Februar 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Ich: &#8222;Alter, was hast du denn da für nen Tank mitgebracht?&#8220;



Sorry, aber ich finde, dass man besonders als Anfänger solche Äußerungen tunlichst vermeiden sollte. Als ich meine ersten Hero-Inzen besucht habe, war ich sehr vorsichtig damit, wen ich kritisiere. Dies gilt vor allem dann, wenn man selbst in Sachen Equip, Mana oder Spelldmg noch nicht ideale Werte erreicht hat. Abgesehen davon sollte man damit rechnen, auf Kiddies zu treffen, wenn man mit Random-Grps in Heros geht. Ich habe selbst ziemlich eklige Erfahrungen mit arroganten Tanks, verschlafenen Heilern und DDs gemacht, die ihre eigene Leistung massiv überschätzen, das lässt sich kaum vermeiden. Wenn man solchen Idioten aus dem Weg gehen will, sollte man generell lieber in der Gilde nach Mistreitern suchen. Damit spart man sich viel Ärger, dumme Bemerkungen und vor allem Ungereimtheiten beim Loot.


----------



## Phash (16. Februar 2009)

hehe lustige Story



bei mir wars anders... auf 80 gerushed (im Urlaub) mit 2 Kollegen aus der Gilde - Tankbar und DPSWarry

sind direkt HdB hero, als ich 80 wurde (war wegen Freundin letzter ...grrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), die ersten inis waren von einigen wipes geprägt, wir hatten ja nur lvl gear und ausgemacht keine guides zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haben deswegen auch teils lustige Taktiken entwickelt und staunen ab und zu, wenn uns andere zeigen, wie einfach / schwer sich andere das Leben am gleichen Boss machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gold von 70 auf 80... ca. 6k mit crafting gemacht(eher mehr, 6k+ standen nach enchants und co auf lvl 70 auf der plus-seite), und seitdem locker nochmal 15k... hab davon aber auch schon wieder einiges in Twinks gesteckt... ich spiel immer am liebsten die twinks ohne epic mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn sie dann eins haben werden sie uninteressant oO

Gold mit Erz / Leder zu machen is simpel - Gold aus dem AH generieren eigentlich auch... :> man bräuchte halt mehr Geduld, dann würde man auch reicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Tipps:*

achso... wenn du zu lowes gear hast: mach quests, such hier auf buffed nach items, die dich verbessern und queste gezielt danach...

Non HC 80er Inis geben auch Ruf für deine Wappenrockfraktion - und haben teilweise ganz nette, blaue Items im Angebot, die dich sicher verbessern. Einen nonepic tank mit grünem gear zu healen is... schwer, so lernt man aber doch einiges... 9k Mana sind aber echt derb wenig... naja evtl nimmt dich deine Gilde ja mal mit Naxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so als 3. healer oder... als Notfallretri, und du kannst n bissl was abstauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: ich geh in 5er/10er inis fast nur komplett oder zumindest teilrandom - ich find das eine gute Übung um als Heiler mit ungewohntem Verhalten bzw. neuen Spielsituationen schneller und besser umgehen zu können


----------



## MayoAmok (16. Februar 2009)

kleiner tip:

ein mir bekannter pala hat aus heilermangel+langeweile+mal testen von schutz auf heilig umgeskillt. 

hat sich sachen aus dem ah besorgt und wir haben ein paar wenige instanzen besucht.

er hat gestern abend bei einem run 16k mana gehabt. 


an den te: bei interesse schreib ne pm, ich schick dir dann den arsenallink. vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.


----------



## Raindog (16. Februar 2009)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Übrigens: Vergiss es einfach in bestimmten Heros einen Tank heilen zu wollen, der nicht crit-immun ist. Der kassiert teilweise Schadensspitzen, die man einfach irgendwann nicht mehr wegheilen kann, ohne oom zu gehen.
> Und nach wie vor habe ich als Healer meine Regel, an die ich mich einfach auch halte: Wer die Aggro hat, soll sie behalten. Bombende Magier oder Saat der Verderbnis verteilende Hexer verrecken eben. Wipe. Lektion hoffentlich gelernt.
> 
> Jeder hat mal klein angefangen, dies scheinen etliche Spieler heutzutage zu vergessen.




Es hat sich ausrüstungstechnisch einiges bei mir getan. Ich hab die Tipps genutzt, und war mittlerweile VF HC, Turm HC, Feste Drak HC. Alles natürlich mit der Gilde.

Dein Post, hat mich an einen Merktsatz erinnert, den ich von einem MC-MainTank bekommen habe, als ich noch völlig planlos mit meinem eigenen Deff-Krieger in den BRDs rumirrte.

"Stirbt der Tank, ist der Mob schuld. Stirbt der Heiler, ist der Tank schuld."


Ich habe gesternabend, während wir durch AQ 20 eierten viel mit meinem Lieblingstank geflüstert. (TS war völlig überlastet)

Wir haben 2 Palatanks, die beide verflucht gut sind. Mein Lieblingstank, und ein anderer, mit dem ich unterwegs war.

Mein Tank, hat etwa 27/28k HP. 
Der andere Kollege hat 34/35k HP.

Da mir der Durchblick fehlt, habe ich mich bis dato immer mit Kritik oder Wertung des Tanking der beiden zurückgehalten. (Wobei ich doch erwähnen möchte das MEIN Tank definitiv weiß was er tut)


Zurück zum Gespräch:

Mein Tank fragte, ob mir denn einUnterschied beim Heilen aufgefallen wäre. Und ja, war es mir. Wenn auch nicht bewusst:

Den 35k-Pala musste ich öfter heilen, als meinen 28k-Pala.
Warum das so war, erklärt mir mein Tank. Er hat weniger HP, aber eine sehr hohe Verteidigung. Der andere Pala ist "Ein HitPointfetischist". Er hat zwar mehr HP, aber ich musste wirklich öfter heilen.
Ergo konnte ich mich weinger auf die Gruppe konzentrieren. Und so war es nicht selten, dass bei den Bossen beinahe mal ein Mage oder Schami umgefallen wäre.

Es kommt also auch drauf an, wie die Tanks gerüstet sind.



Gruß


Dog


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (16. Februar 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Es hat sich ausrüstungstechnisch einiges bei mir getan. Ich hab die Tipps genutzt, und war mittlerweile VF HC, Turm HC, Feste Drak HC. Alles natürlich mit der Gilde.
> 
> Dein Post, hat mich an einen Merktsatz erinnert, den ich von einem MC-MainTank bekommen habe, als ich noch völlig planlos mit meinem eigenen Deff-Krieger in den BRDs rumirrte.
> 
> ...



Ich melde mich auch noch einmal zu Wort. Ich Finde es gut, dass du meine Tipps nutzt. Weiter so! und ne PM bekommst du auch nochmal^^


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (16. Februar 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Es hat sich ausrüstungstechnisch einiges bei mir getan. Ich hab die Tipps genutzt, und war mittlerweile VF HC, Turm HC, Feste Drak HC. Alles natürlich mit der Gilde.
> 
> ...
> 
> Es kommt also auch drauf an, wie die Tanks gerüstet sind.



Ist doch schön, wenn du dein Equip in der Zwischenzeit verbessern konntest...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele selber nen Warri-Tank, und es stimmt schon, dass es auch auf die Ausrüstung des Tanks ankommt, wie sehr der Heiler ins Schwitzen gerät. Es gibt einige die als Tanks fast ausschließlich auf Ausdauer gehen, um zum "Hitpoint-Monster" zu mutieren. Das belastet den Heiler natürlich mehr als eine ausgewogene Balance zwischen Leben und Avoid-Werten.

Der Grund dafür liegt aber auch im Verhalten der Spielergemeinschaft: Den Unterschied zwischen 28k Leben und 35k Leben sieht man sofort, aber man kann im Spiel nicht sehen, mit welchen Avoid-Werten der Tank nun rumläuft. Viele meinen daher mehr Leben = besserer Tank. Der mit 28k Leben mag vielleicht viel weniger Schaden einstecken und auch sonst besser sein, vor die Wahl gestellt würden aber viele dem Tank mit 35k Leben den Vorzug geben...


----------



## Taroth (16. Februar 2009)

Magst du nicht ein Buch schreiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich fands total spannend zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (16. Februar 2009)

Der Merksatz geht aber so:

"Stirbt der Tank ist der Heiler schuld, stirbt der Heiler ist der Tank schuld, stirbt der DD.. tja selbst schuld ;-p"


----------



## Raindog (16. Februar 2009)

Taroth schrieb:


> Magst du nicht ein Buch schreiben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Schau mal im Palaforum unter "Mein Leben als Heiler"

Da gibt es einige Auszüge, von dem was mir (hauptsächlich zu BC-Zeiten) so alles passiert ist. Wobei der Text nur nen Bruchteil ist.


----------



## Drakonis (16. Februar 2009)

servus,

ich bin mit meinem twink gestern auch 80 geworden, ein feral druide. habe  bis auf die brust alles rare und durch skillung sowieso critimun.

mit meinem main noch 3 epiqs hergestellt, die armschienen für ehren-marken gekauft (sind ja nicht bop) und dann gings gleich ab in die heroics.

die erste gleich hdz4, dann nexus, dann vf. da ich bisher nur auf katze war und selten mal ne normale ini getankt hatte, hatte ich mit mobgruppen arge probleme, aber ging dann langsam. 

das problem sit einfach, das nur noc durch die inis gerusht wird. wenn ich mit meinem main dd unterwegs bin, das selbe, es wird kein cc mehr gemacht, nicht mal mehr maintarget markiert.

*edit*

schau mal unter www.wow-loot.com ne nette seite wo man einfach sieht für welche klasse man wo equip bekommt.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (16. Februar 2009)

Am Anfang? Nein keines wegs, nach etwas weniger als einer Woche auf 80 erstes WE naxx usw clear.
Weder 10er noch 25er kein Problem, unser Raidstandard halt - Heroics hat der großteils des Raids garnicht erst besucht.
Weder Lust darauf noch von nöten, ging locker so durch die Raids. Außerdem tue ich mir das schon seit BC nicht mehr an HCs zu gehen. (Außer mit stamm vll)

Mich wundert es nicht das es dir so ergangen ist, WoW hat mitlerweile so viele Spieler das es unerträglich ist überhaupt etwas mit Randoms zu starten.
Der großteil ist Casual (geworden, war damals nicht so - jaja das Thema hatten wa schon) und dazu auch noch noobig, skill sammeln kann man
in dem Spiel auch nicht mehr da es nicht von nöten ist, der Content ist ja eh lächerlich. Was dazu führt das sich so manche gruppe völlig daneben benimmt
und jeder mit ein paar epics denkt er wäre der größte doch zu Classic Zeiten nie Vael gesehen hat.
Mitlerweile hat meine gesamte Gilde schon WoW hinter sich gelassen und sich verflüchtigt, nur der Kern der 4 Jahre zusammen gespielt hat
hällt noch Kontakt, unteranderem per Css und der TS wird weiterhin täglich besucht.

Was ich dir raten kann, lass dich davon nicht stören, spiel weiter such dir eine gute Stammgruppe.
Raide den Endcontent ab und warte dann auf Ulduar und versuche die Leute gut kennen zu lernen und dir einen Kreis aus
guten Freunden und deiner Gilde zu bilden. Den rest darf man ruhig ignorieren, ansonsten geht der Spielspass völlig verloren.

Hmpf, joa meine Meinung.


----------



## Rantja (16. Februar 2009)

fripon schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Tur mir leid aber 9k Mana?
> LOL
> ...




Würde auch keinen Heiler mit den Werten in eine Hero mitnehmen (es sei denn Gildenintern und mit guten DDn), aber das sieht man ja schon, wenn man ihn in Gruppe geladen hat. 

Was ich mich ernsthaft frage, ist, wie hast du es geschafft auf 80 zu kommen, ohne sich komplett blau auszustatten? Habe meine Priesterin auch ohne großartig Inis zu gehen auf Level 80 geprügelt, aber bis auf ein paar Armschienen und den Zauberstab ließen sich alle Items gut auf minimum blau bringen, nur durch questen. 
Übrigens, wenn du jeden gleich auf Igno setzt, der (in dem Fall sogar zu recht) dein Equip für zu schlecht hält, wie lang ist dann bitte deine Igno-Liste?


----------



## darriot (16. Februar 2009)

also ich hab grad nachgeschaut, ich hab 8134 mana, und zwar nackt. da frag ich mich was für ein equip das sein soll was du da anhast?!


----------



## Raindog (16. Februar 2009)

Rantja schrieb:


> Was ich mich ernsthaft frage, ist, wie hast du es geschafft auf 80 zu kommen, ohne sich komplett blau auszustatten? Habe meine Priesterin auch ohne großartig Inis zu gehen auf Level 80 geprügelt, aber bis auf ein paar Armschienen und den Zauberstab ließen sich alle Items gut auf minimum blau bringen, nur durch questen.
> Übrigens, wenn du jeden gleich auf Igno setzt, der (in dem Fall sogar zu recht) dein Equip für zu schlecht hält, wie lang ist dann bitte deine Igno-Liste?



Ich war eigentlich blau ausgerüstet. Bis auf Schmuck und Ringe vielleicht.

Ich hatte bei Quest auch nie wirklich Manaprobleme, oder HP-Probleme.

Okay, also Holypala zu questen ist etwas mühsam. Aber keine Unmöglichkeit.


Hmm meine Ingo-Liste ist voll gewesen, und dank Addon jetzt bei etwa 65 Namen. Was allerdings zum einen mit anderen Chars zusammenhängt, zum anderen aber auch mit Gold-Seller-Yell-Bots.
Wenn ich mit meinem Banktwink in Stormwind unterwegs bin, und Leute im Handelschannel brüllen:

"Jetzt im AH: Runenstoff, nur 2g der Stapel!!!!"

Dann kommen sie sofort auf die Liste. Warum? Wenn ich etwas suche, finde ich es ohne Werbung. 



Gruß


Dog


----------



## Shubunki (16. Februar 2009)

@ TE:

ganz großes */SIGN* von einem Healerkollegen..ich hoffe, wir treffen uns mal irgendwo inner inni  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (16. Februar 2009)

Wie kann jmd. am Montag morgen um 2 Uhr morgens so viel Langeweile haben :X


----------



## Raindog (16. Februar 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> Wie kann jmd. am Montag morgen um 2 Uhr morgens so viel Langeweile haben :X



Zeit ist relativ. Wie kann jemand um kurz vor 7 so viel langeweile haben, und sowas sinnloses posten?


----------



## Tomratz (17. Februar 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich, ob die Leute, die hier antworten bewusst nicht lesen, was ich (oder andere) schreiben.
> 
> Ich komme on, lese die neuen Posts und habe das Gefühl eben vom Getränkemarkt ne Zeitung der Regenbogenpresse mitgebracht zu haben....
> 
> ...



Warum erscheint in meinem Kopf so allmählich das Bild eines nordischen Fabelwesens (Troll)?

Egal wie man es macht, der TE findet immer wieder ein Haar in der Suppe.

Wundert man sich über die schwachen Manawerte -> Aufregung beim TE
Gibt man Ratschläge -> TE braucht keine Ratschläge

Vote for close


----------



## Borberat (17. Februar 2009)

Jau da unser Spezi ja sogar Leute die im Handelschat was schreiben auf Igno setzt..
Hier mein Tipp: BALDRIAN!!! Das beruhigt die Nerven =)


----------



## _Raziel_ (17. Februar 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit meinem Banktwink in Stormwind unterwegs bin, und Leute im Handelschannel brüllen:
> 
> "Jetzt im AH: Runenstoff, nur 2g der Stapel!!!!"
> 
> Dann kommen sie sofort auf die Liste. Warum? Wenn ich etwas suche, finde ich es ohne Werbung.


ROFL... Da macht einer dem Handelschannel mal alle Ehre und du setzt ihn auf deine Ignore-Liste? Du bist ein seltsamer Spieler. Im Handelschannel soll doch auch um Items gehandelt, getauscht oder Werbung gemacht werden.
Die "Power-Leveling only blablabla" Leute sollten auf die Ignore-Liste. Das gilt auch für die "Suche DDler 2k+ für Hero Ini's".
Hallo liebe Leute; Goldselling ist im Spiel verboten und für die Gruppensuche gibts ein nettes WoW-Tool inklusive eigenem Channel.

Jetzt aber zurück zum Topic:
Ich weiss nicht, obs hier schon erwähnt wurde, aber ich würd mal sagen, der TE und manch anderer Heiler hier denken zu sehr im Kasten. Kennt jemand das Spiel bzw. das Rätsel wo man 9 Punkte als Quadrat angeordnet mit nur 4 geraden Strichen verbinden soll, ohne auch nur einmal den Stift neu anzusetzen?
Zu lösen ist das nicht, wenn man sich nur auf die 9 Punkte konzentriert. Genauso verhält es sich mit den Heilern oder DDler. Tanks dürfen hier mal aufatmen, denn die haben keine Ausweichmöglichkeiten.

Wenn ein Pala rumschreit, dass er nicht genug heilen kann oder ein DDler jammert, er mache zu wenig Schaden, dann überdenkt doch auch mal eure Itemjagd.
Ich bin Jäger. Seit Level 40 kann ich demnach 'Schwere Rüstung' tragen. Ich wurde auch mal 80 und war damals auch blau equiped.
Wir gingen dennoch in eine Hero. Mit Glück und Ausdauer packten wir diese dann auch, jedoch was fiel? Leder... Kein Schurke oder Dudu in Sicht. Dann betrachtete ich mal das Item genauer und siehe da... 1.2% mehr Krit, +12 AP und 0.49% Hit, dafür -500 HP, -350 Mana und der Rüstungswert war ein Witz. Und dennoch wanderte das gute Stück erst in meine Tasche und dann an meinen Körper.
Was will ich damit sagen? Ganz einfach.
Wenn ein Paladin in einer Instanz unterwegs ist und es droppt ein Heileritem, dass vielleicht keine Platte ist aber die Werte erhöhen würde, die einen guten Heiler ausmachen, dann bitte, bitte, bitte greift zu. Hört auf stur in euren Klassen zu denken.
Bestes Beispiel ist der Heiler meines vertrauens. Zu beginn der ganzen 80er WotLK Reise sah er aus wie ein bunter Hund. Da Stoffhandschuhe, dort schwere Rüstung... zwei Lederitems. Aber er brachte uns durch die Heros. Ihr wollt also Heiler sein, dann denkt auch wie Heiler. Ihr braucht keine Platten um den Tank am Leben zu halten. Und die Ausrede, dass ihr dann aber sofort umkippt wenn der Trash auf euch losgeht ist eine schlechte Ausrede, denn Priester können nichtmal Platte tragen.

Diese Aussage gebe ich übrigens auch den DDlern mit auf den Weg. Ein Schurke hats schwer, denn es gibt leider mal nur Lederklamotten mit AP, etc. denn Stoff wirst du mit den Stats nie finden. Aber alle DD-Schamis, Hunter, DK's oder DD-Krieger können getrost mal ne Rüstungsklasse oder zwei kleiner nehmen, wenns beim Dmg hilft.

So... ich habe fertig
^^


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (17. Februar 2009)

Also bei "Leute die im Handelschat was verkaufen auf Igno setzen" fange ich mich langsam an zu fragen, ob der Herr hier nicht ein wenig herumtrollt um die Leute bei Laune zu halten und zum flamen anzusticheln...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mich nervt der Handelschannel auch meistens... aber Igno? Schonmal was gehört von "/leave Handel"?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Februar 2009)

ich hatte das glück:
-mit mehr geld gestartet und als retri schon was abgegriffen
-erstmal nur mit gildengruppen heros gegangen


----------



## Tomratz (17. Februar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Jetzt aber zurück zum Topic:
> Ich weiss nicht, obs hier schon erwähnt wurde, aber ich würd mal sagen, der TE und manch anderer Heiler hier denken zu sehr im Kasten. Kennt jemand das Spiel bzw. das Rätsel wo man 9 Punkte als Quadrat angeordnet mit nur 4 geraden Strichen verbinden soll, ohne auch nur einmal den Stift neu anzusetzen?
> Zu lösen ist das nicht, wenn man sich nur auf die 9 Punkte konzentriert. Genauso verhält es sich mit den Heilern oder DDler. Tanks dürfen hier mal aufatmen, denn die haben keine Ausweichmöglichkeiten.
> 
> ...



Aus ganzem Herzen/sign


----------



## Thule Frost (17. Februar 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Hm.. ja warte... Ich bin arbeitslos, bekomme kein Hartz IV, habe ein Alkoholproblem, etwa 85kg Übergewicht...



Und damit nur casual? Du hast doch die perfekten Anleihen ein WoW-Pro zu werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ok, das Prob mit Hartz IV solltest Du ggf vorher noch in den Griff bekommen.

Nein aber Spass beiseite. Sicherlich -und das wissen wir alle- heißt Level 80 nicht "für jede Instanz geeignet", selbst wenn der Spieler dahinter fähig ist. Ich habe mir ca 50% der Postings hier angetan, teilweise erheitert, immer mit dem Hintergrundwissen das man die Fähigkeit sich schriftlich auszudrücken lange vor einer gewissen geistige Reife erlangt.
Ich möchte Dir hier nicht meinen Leidensweg in WoW erzählen sondern Dir nur noch einmal nahelegen vielleicht doch noch einige Male Turm Utgarde, HDZ4 etc NON HERO zu spielen. Denn auch dort gibt es Ruf, wenn auch geringer als in den HC-Instanzen. Und Azjol Nerub ist bestimmt auch keine Einstiegs-HC-Instanz, zum Trost. Burg Utgarde wäre da z.b. eher geeignet. Ich weiß selber gerade nicht auwendig in welche Instanzen dir dein nötiges Equip dropt, denke aber eine gewisse "Liste" kannst Du dir auch selber erstellen. Dann wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll einfach im Bekannterkreis zu fragen wie sie diese Instanzen betreffend einsteigerfreundlichkeit einschätzen und sich, wenn es schon Random sein muss, auf diese Instanzen zu "spezialisieren". 
Ich weiß, das klingt alles recht kompliziert, aber es hilft Frust zu vermeiden.

Viel Glück!


----------



## Mirage001 (17. Februar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Wir gingen dennoch in eine Hero. Mit Glück und Ausdauer packten wir diese dann auch, jedoch was fiel? Leder... Kein Schurke oder Dudu in Sicht. Dann betrachtete ich mal das Item genauer und siehe da... 1.2% mehr Krit, +12 AP und 0.49% Hit, dafür -500 HP, -350 Mana und der Rüstungswert war ein Witz. *Und dennoch wanderte das gute Stück erst in meine Tasche und dann an meinen Körper.
> Was will ich damit sagen? Ganz einfach.
> Wenn ein Paladin in einer Instanz unterwegs ist und es droppt ein Heileritem, dass vielleicht keine Platte ist aber die Werte erhöhen würde, die einen guten Heiler ausmachen, dann bitte, bitte, bitte greift zu. Hört auf stur in euren Klassen zu denken.*




Der schlauste Beitrag bisher !!!

gz


----------



## Zwizazadera (17. Februar 2009)

Mhhhhh @TE warum Postest du nicht mal deinen Arsenal Link damit
wir schauen können woran es Happert @ SKillun, VZ Sockel usw. !!!


Ach ja stimmt ja du kannst Kritik ja abhaben aber (Wenn du sie austeilst oder ???)?! Kritik an dir und deinem Char scheints du nicht ertragen
zu wollen bzw. hören !!!

Ich kann nur sagen mit Lvl 70 Holy geskillt hatte ich schon 13k Mana ! ich kann mir echt nur mit einem leichtet Schaudern
auf dem Rücken vorstellen was du als Heal Equip an hast ! 

Ach ja kleiner Tip: Dicke Fette ZM haben und OOM sein Bringt nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Leiber 299 ZM weniger und dafür 15 bis 17k Mana  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Post deinen Arsenal Link hier rein bzw. ins Pala Forum dann bekommst auch Tips und auch Kritik von dem 
was im moment drauf is ! ABER aus fehlern lernt man ! Und ein Pala is nun mal KEIN Hexer.




Tschuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Uranius (17. Februar 2009)

Der TE hat denke ich ein großes Problem was soziale Kompetenz anbelangt.
Meine Beiträge sind denke ich weder beleidigend noch dummes Gelaber, jedoch würdigt er mich ja nicht eines Wortes. 
Aber ich denke mal ich werde bereits ignoriert nur weil ich nicht seiner Meinung bin. :-)


----------



## PARAS.ID (17. Februar 2009)

Du hast nur 11k HP und 9 K Mana mit 1600 ZM?

Irgendwas stimmt da nicht.


----------



## Heltoray (17. Februar 2009)

Brutos schrieb:


> Aloso, 1. Frage ich mich grad, wie man auf lvl80 900DPS fahren kann...autohit? rofl... Mein Mage Twink auf 72 fährt schon 750dps der Hexer Meiner Freundin auf 75 850-900DPS, Ich fahre mitm DK auf 80 >3000DPS inner 5er Ini....seltsam..irgendwas machen einige verkehrt....



Wenn dann der schw... vergleich jetz schon endlich mal los geht tu ich auch ma kund dass ich in 5ern 3500 dps fahre, danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## AN3333 (17. Februar 2009)

Aller Anfang ist schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War bei mir genau so am anfang (helschami)
Den Heilern wird eh meistens der Dreck in die Schuhe geschoben (oder den Tanks)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (17. Februar 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Ein DK würde selbst mit grünen q equip und kopf über die tastatur rollen seine 2k dps fahren.



Super Aussage.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat mich schon gewundert das ich heute auf buffed kaum Schwachsinn lese, aber da ist er ja, der Schwachsinn.


BTT:

9 K Mana ist meiner Ansicht nach etwas mau. Gegebenenfalls equip überdenken / Sockel mehr auf Int auslegen und sich mit normalen Inis in denen "nur" blaue Items droppen abfinden. Jeder muss mal klein anfangen.

Und die flamer das du es nicht drauf hättest oder dein EQ, einfach mal reden lassen.

Lass dir einfach mal ein bisschen Zeit und gehe die Dinge langsam an. Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.

Viel Erfolg beim Ruf farmen und Eq verbessern.


----------



## Sascha ``Sey´´ (17. Februar 2009)

Schöner beitrag, gut geschrieben und spiegelt das Sozial-verhalten einiger WoW spieler gut wieder! Daumen Hoch, ich kenne ähnliches.


----------



## Jahmaydoh (17. Februar 2009)

Shubunki schrieb:


> @ TE:
> 
> ganz großes */SIGN* von einem Healerkollegen..ich hoffe, wir treffen uns mal irgendwo inner inni
> 
> ...


damit ihr zu zweit schlecht heilen könnt? geteiltes leid...

ich weiss nicht was der TE fürn Poblem hat, er hat nette Gildenkollegen die ihn mit 10er nehmen trotz schlechtem Equip und auch Instanzen und er heult rum weil er mit randoms pech hatm wie alle schonmal. Thread Nr. x³ dieser Art...


----------



## Thalak (17. Februar 2009)

Als ich damals meinen Priester auf 70 hatte, hab ich mir erstmal D3 zusammengefarmt und angefangen das Urmondstoffset zu basteln, bevor ich mich in die ersten Heros oder Kara getraut hab. Das werde ich mit 80 nicht anders machen. D4 gibt es zwar nicht, aber einige 80 nonheros abfarmen bis ich auch das letzte grüne Teil ausgetauscht hab. Vielleicht zwischendurch mal mit meinem "Privat-Tank" in die ein oder andere Hero schnuppern, aber sicherlich nicht Random mit Tanks die man nicht kennt.
Das hab ich auf 70 erst gemacht, als mein Equip wirklich hero tauglich war und wie gesagt mach ich das mit 80 auch. Mir ist bewusst das die Heros nicht wirklich fordernd sind, hab die ja auch fast alle mit dem Schurken schon gesehen, aber als Heiler ist das immer eine etwas andere Sache, wenn die Tanks nicht so spielen, wie man es gewohnt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Tip an dich:
Geh noch ein bisschen Hdz4, HdB, HdS auf non hero mit Randoms und schau was da für dich fallen könnte, damit dein Mana und deine ZM etwas ansteigt. Geh mit der Gilde, bzw. mit Tanks die du kennst und mit denen du eingespielt bist in leichtere Heros.
Und nicht vergessen: A*löcher gibt es immer, besonders in Randomgruppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hatte bisher das Glück sowas nur 2-3x zu erleben, aber ich lass mir von dem Game nicht meine Laune vermiesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg,
Marc


----------



## Pullerchen (17. Februar 2009)

Bin Zwar kein heiler aber Tank.

Damals wotlk war draußen ich viele tage später endich 80 Tank geskillt (wie oben genannt) bekam ich von nem kumpell die einladung burg hero zu tanken ( blau grün equipt aber naja) ich dacht mir so hmm hast burg normal geschafft kriegste dass hin und deine 21k life wird keiner bemangeln und Critimun hmm der heiler wirds schon richten). wir ham uns dann bis hin zum ersten boss /dessen namen ich net aussprechen kann geschweige dann schreiben kann) durch gekloppt. ich zack ran BITSCH BATSCH BUMM Tod. Wipe erst mal nix gedacht aber ok wie gesagt dacht burg hero kann ja net schwerer sein als non hero aber ok. Nächster try BITSCH BATSCH BUMM Tod hmm Grp leicht sauer aber naja alle guten dinge sind 3. Nächster Try Boss 5% BITSCH BATSCH BUMM Tod  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dann meinte unser lieber schurke doch Glatt L2P ging aus der Gruppe. Gruppe löst sich auf fertig.

Was ich damit sagen will ist darfst dir net deprimiert den kopf an den rechner hauen jeder fängt mal klein an.

Farm einfach noch non hero inis und such grp die weniger auf heal angewiesen sind (hab ich mit meinem tank auch so gemacht ;-)

Ps. Der schurke hatte da nur glatte 600 dps gemacht und der heiler 1400 zm


----------



## Raindog (17. Februar 2009)

Tja...

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit in einem Post erwähnt, das Gefühl zu haben, eine Zeitung der Regenbogenpresse vor mir zu haben. Dieser Eindruck verfestigt sich mehr und mehr.


Zunächst einmal, würde ich ja glatt einigen Leuten direkt eine Antwort auf ihre Posts geben, aber oh Gott, dann würde ich den Troll füttern... Noch ein Punkt für mein heruntergekommenes soziales Leben.

Aber kommen wir zum eigentlichen Grund, und den angeblichen Haaren in meiner Suppe...

Ich habe ganz einfach nur nach Erfahrungen im Bereich der 80er gefragt. Besonders bei Holypalas.

Und ich habe bewusst darauf verzichtet meinen Zwerg hier zu posten.

Allerdings habe ich das schon mehr als einmal geschrieben...



Was nun meine Ignore-Liste angeht, sollte ich vielleicht etwas genauer werden.

Kriterien für einen solch rühmlichen Eintrag sehen etwas anders aus...

Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn jemand mal Werbung für sein Item macht. Um Himmels Willen.

Aber wenn jeder zweite Post, vom gleichen Spieler mit dem selben Item kommt, und das über 5 Zeilen, wird er gesperrt.
Leute die ihre Gilde mehrmals anpreisen werden ignoriert.
Leute die massiv darum betteln gezogen zu werden, werden ignoriert.
Leute die ihren Beruf posten, und das mehrmals über fünf Zeilen, werden ignoriert.
Leute die massiv den Channel zuspammen, werden ignoriert.

Klingt ganz schön nach nem zugeknöpften asozialen Arschloch, hm?
Man könnte ja auch einfach den Handelschannel verlassen (wie vorgeschalgen) oder?

Nein.

Denn, oh Wunder, ich nutze tatsächlich den Handelschannel zum Handeln. Und wenn man ein bisschen die Augen auf macht, und die Preise grob im Hinterkopf hat, kann man die eine oder andere Goldmünze sparen.


Eine kleine Anekdote dazu:

Vor einiger Zeit, auf jeden fall BC, war an einem Samstagabend ein Spieler online, der im Handelschannel ein Kartenset des Dunkelmondjahrmarktes verkaufen wollte. (Ob nun Wahnsinn, Bestien oder was auch immer ist ja völlig egal)
Ich verfolgte das ganze mit, denn es dauerte nicht lange bis jemand anfing zu brüllen:

"Kauft nich bei XYZ, der kann kein Deutsch und isn Chinafarmer!!!"

Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Durchschnittsspieler in WoW auch nicht der deutschen Sprache mächtig ist, war ich neugierig. Nach einer Weile, und vielen Beleidigungen im Handelschannel, gegenüber besagtem Spieler flüsterte ich ihn an.

Und siehe da, er fragte ob ich nicht Englisch mit ihm sprechen könnte. 

Wir einigten uns auf einen netten Preis, ich bekam das Kartenset, er bedankte sich und verschwand mit meinem Gold.

Noch war ich skeptisch. Alles schien völlig in Ordnung, trotzdem war da dieses seltsame Gefühl.

Nach einigem überlegen entschloß ich mich doch einen GM anzuschreiben, und ihm die Geschichte zu erzählen.

Selbiger erklärte mir, dass das doch gar kein Problem sei. Mir würde es doch auch zustehen, auf einen französischen Server zu gehen, und dort zu spielen. Warum durfte also er nicht auf einem deutschen Server spielen?

Fazit der Geschichte ist, dass ich das Kartenset mit 500g Gewinn wieder verkauft habe.

Und sind nicht auch zwei deutsche Spieler in der Gilde Nihilum (Jaja, die heißen jetzt anders) unterwegs?



In diesem Sinne



Dog


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (17. Februar 2009)

So, ich stelle mich jetzt mal wie eine Wand vor Raindog, indem ich sage: ihr weicht ALLE vom Sinn und zweck dieses Threads ab! Es geht nicht darum den TE zu flamen, ich hab seinen Char gesehn, die Teile die er anhat sind teils vom Schmied und haben daher meine intel/Mana drauf! Das ist ganz normal, seine Kritwerte liegen gut und seine ZM auch, wo ist also das Problem? 

Um wieder zu meiner Mauer zurück zu kommen, wenn ihr wenn beleidigen wollt, dann macht nen neuen Thread auf, ich schätze aber mal das der sofort geclosed wird und das ein paar bans hageln wird. 

Kommt doch einfach wieder zum eigentlichen Sinn zurück, zur Fragestellung des TEs und alle sind Glücklich. Der TE braucht sich hier nicht zu rechtfertigen, auch wenn er das überflüssigerweise tut, aber wayne.


----------



## Raindog (17. Februar 2009)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> So, ich stelle mich jetzt mal wie eine Wand vor Raindog, indem ich sage: ihr weicht ALLE vom Sinn und zweck dieses Threads ab! Es geht nicht darum den TE zu flamen, ich hab seinen Char gesehn, die Teile die er anhat sind teils vom Schmied und haben daher meine intel/Mana drauf! Das ist ganz normal, seine Kritwerte liegen gut und seine ZM auch, wo ist also das Problem?
> 
> Um wieder zu meiner Mauer zurück zu kommen, wenn ihr wenn beleidigen wollt, dann macht nen neuen Thread auf, ich schätze aber mal das der sofort geclosed wird und das ein paar bans hageln wird.
> 
> Kommt doch einfach wieder zum eigentlichen Sinn zurück, zur Fragestellung des TEs und alle sind Glücklich. Der TE braucht sich hier nicht zu rechtfertigen, auch wenn er das überflüssigerweise tut, aber wayne.




... und ich dachte ich hätte mir nur Feinde gemacht!?

Noch ein Punkt, der zu meinem asozialen Leben zählt: Ich bin so bemitleidenswert, das andere User sich für mich stark machen müssen!

Spendenkonto 114, Raindog ist nicht wie wir!



Aber Spaß bei Seite. Ich danke dir an dieser Stelle offiziell, und nicht via PM.

Ich finde es klasse, das nicht jeder so stumpfsinnig ist, und sich hinter er Anonymität des WorldWideWeb versteckt, um den ganz großen Macker los zu machen.

Leute wie Atton, und viele andere die mir geholfen haben (sogar via PM) sind der Grund warum ich WoW spiele.


Gruß


Dog


----------



## evalux (18. Februar 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Damit war der Abend gelaufen. Geld alle, keine vernünftigen Epics, langsames Fliegen. Nichtmal Apocalypse Now auf Kabel 1 muntert mich auf.
> 
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren ob es euch ähnlich ergangen ist, am Anfang. Oder ob ich heute einfach nur nen miesen Tag hab, und dank Möchtegern-Influenza so mies drauf bin.



Eins hab ich nach 3 auf Maximalstufe gebrachten Chars gelernt: wenn du in WoW deprimiert werden willst, gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, und wenn du sie konsequent nutzt, merkst du irgendwann keinen unterschied mehr zwischen Apocalypse Now und Dirty Dancing, weil dich beides gleichwertig deprimiert.

Mein Tip: 

Scheiss auf Epics ! Treiben nur die Repkosten in die Höhe. Hauptsache du siehst gut aus, und irgendwann bekommst du alles hinterhergeschmissen.

Scheiss auf schnelles Fliegen, hab ich bis heute nicht. Macht dich nur depri, weil 5000 G ne Masse Geld sind und du noch mehr schuften musst um noch dollere Reittiere ( z.B. Netherdrachen) zu bekommen, weil du sonst depri bist, jaja

Scheiss auf die Leute, die dich wegen irgendwas flamen oder denken, dass 9k Mana zuwenig sind ( isses ja auch, aber egal ), nenn sie Heulsusen, die imba Heiler nötig haben, weil sies sonst net auf die Reihe bekommmen (was meistens sogar stimmt). Dann musst nich immer du deine Ignoliste füllen, sondern landest auch mal selbst auf einer. Is doch praktisch.

Geh am besten mit Leuten in ne Ini, die Namen wie "Sackgesicht" oder "Mightyjoint" tragen, dann hast du wenigstens was zu lachen, weil DAS musst du dir nämlich echt ranorganisieren und dabei hilft dir keiner.

Aber vor allem: rechne mit dem schlimmsten, wenn du in ne Heroini gehst. Dann klappts meistens am besten.

Und : Dont worry be happy ! Schimpf net, sondern lach, denn du willst ja auch net ausgeschimpft werden.


----------



## Raindog (18. Februar 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Eins hab ich nach 3 auf Maximalstufe gebrachten Chars gelernt: wenn du in WoW deprimiert werden willst, gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, und wenn du sie konsequent nutzt, merkst du irgendwann keinen unterschied mehr zwischen Apocalypse Now und Dirty Dancing, weil dich beides gleichwertig deprimiert.



Ich würd ja jetzt sagen "Made may day!"

Aber der Text is so geil, dass der mich durch die ganze Woche bringt!

*verbeug*

Danke!



Dog


----------



## Ungi (18. Februar 2009)

9k mana ich werf mich weg ey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelthelas (18. Februar 2009)

Ach ich das erste mal in Naxx. Immer an Loatheb gewiped was daran lag das ein gewisser Hunter immer dachte die Sporen seien böse. Darauf hab ich wenig geachtet weil ich damit beschäftigt war mit meinen 3 epics dmg zu machen. Nunja der lag auch nicht mehr an dem Abend-.- und ich hab wirklich gedacht es is meine Schuld. Wurd auch geflamt wegen meiner 1,8 k dps.


----------



## Fumacilla (18. Februar 2009)

Brutos schrieb:


> (...)Mit Questitems bis lvl 80 müsstest du doch sicherlich an die 15-16K rannkommen, oder sehe ich das falsch?(..)



Failed! Ich hab mit Naxx 10er und 25er Equip (ich hab grad frisch von heal auf Shadow gespecct - beachte die Siggi nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) um die 16k Mana unbuffed.

An 12-13k sollte er aber schon rankommen.



Hurrikano schrieb:


> wtf, dachte es geht hier um so ein illusions quatsch und net um deine langweilige geschichte -.-



Wtf ich dachte du hättest was intressantes zu sagen und dann so ne langweilige Aussage -.-




Ungi schrieb:


> 9k mana ich werf mich weg ey
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du sagst es du kleiner Troll du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTT:

Ich hab nachdem ich 80 war erst mal alle meine Greens gegen drops aus den 80er Inis getauscht. 1 oder 2 Dinge hab ich mir auch herstellen lassen. Dann bin ich erst ma die "einfachsten" Heros gerannt. Nexus, Burg, VF um mich da mit marken und etwas Equip auszustatten. Und mit der Zeit kam auch immer mehr Erfolg.

Ich will nich nachzählen wieviele Wipes wir hatten und ich dachte ich wäre zu schlecht. Kommt equip kommt auch wieder bissal Selbstbewusstsein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lass den Kopf nich hängen.

Achja... Ruf bekommt man auch durchs questen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldy (18. Februar 2009)

Mal prinzipiell: Ist euch das nicht auch schon oft aufgefallen: Suchen DDs... Tank... Heiler...  ..... aber nur mit dem besten Equip, "Millionen" von HP und ähnliches...  Bewrbungen sind zu richten an   Gilde XY.....   usw.

Ist ja fast so wie eine Anzeige in der Zeitung: Suchen jungen, dynamischen Teamkollegen.....   aber mit mindestens 20jähriger Berufserfahrung.........

Ich find dieses ganze Gehabe albern. Entweder geht ein "junger" 80 Healpala mit seinen Gildies mit und bekommt dadurch das Equip, damit natürlich auch mehr Mana und die Erfahrung kommt von ganz alleine. Und sollte er von einer zusammengewürfelten Gruppe eingeladen werden, und das trotz nicht so gutem Ausrüstungsstand, dann sollten sich die anderen Gruppenmitglieder bei einem Fehlschlag auch nicht beim Heiler beschweren. 

Oft genug sind es nicht die Heiler, die Mist bauen, aber oft dafür herhalten müssen, weil großspurige "DMG-Monster" oder "Möchtegerntanks" nicht wissen was sie tun...


----------



## Naira (18. Februar 2009)

Garniiicht Druiden ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naira (18. Februar 2009)

Ich geh auf gar keinen Fall mehr Random-Hero´s ... 
ich hab´s ein paar Mal probiert, aber das war jedes Mal zum Haare raufen!
Da bleib ich doch lieber bei Freunden & Gildies, da weiß man, was man hat.^^
LG


----------



## Uranius (18. Februar 2009)

Alle reden von Flame und bauen sogar ne Wand um vor dem Flame zu schützen. ^^
Echt süss.
Anstatt vielleicht einfach mal die Argumente zu begutachten die genannt werden.

What ever.

Der Thread ist epic. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (18. Februar 2009)

Mein kleines Bäumchen ist gestern 80 geworden und seitdem verbringe ich 90% der WoW Zeit in Heros oder Raids.

Ich kann dein Leiden sehr gut verstehen. 
Teilweise bin ich mit blauen Gruppen in Heros unterwegs und langweile mich schon, andererseits bin ich mit T7 Leuten unterwegs und mir kippt einer nach den anderen um.

Seitdem achte ich mehr auf das spielgeschehen und piss die Leute direkt an, wenn sie wiederholt den selben Fehler machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Lass die DDs verrecken. Eine kleine heilung muss reichen.

PPS: Ich bin selbst noch grün/blau hinter den ohren und hab in Archa25 60% der Heilung rausgeklopft, weil vorletzter stelle in der Überheilung. Also mach dir keine Sorgen um die 9k Mana. Das reicht, wenn alle richtig spielen.


----------



## Lanty (18. Februar 2009)

Boom schrieb:


> Wie seit ihr denn bitte drauf ?
> Es ist doch vollkommen logisch das sich eine Spielfigur erstmal Ausrüstungstechnisch entwickeln muss, und das dauert nunmal seine Zeit.
> 
> Außerdem liegt es in weniger Fällen als man denkt an den Schlüsselrollen Tank / Heiler das ein Pull im Wipe endet !



nein und nein,

erstens hat er sich erklärt warum er so denkt und zweitens kann jeder ungefähr einschätzen wo seine Grenzen liegen vor allem als Heiler.
Jeder darf zum glück entscheiden was er machen will und was nicht und solange man nicht mit nem assi proll ton 

"kackboon mit so nem spacken equip heilst du doch keine HC"

ankommt, finde is das vollkommen legitim.

Um mal b2t zu kommen, es gibt nunmal leute die konstrukive Kritik nicht kennen und sich dementsprechend verhalten.
Als Heiler hat man nen sehr guten Überblick über das Geschehen und die Entstehung von wipes, gib verbesserungs Vorschläge,
wenn die grp es dann nicht auf die Reihe kriegt liegt das nicht an dir.
Manchmal arbeitet dir Gruppe halt nicht gut zusammen, es passt einfach nicht aber deswegen sollte man sich nicht angegriffen fühlen,
mit der nächsten Gruppe klappt es vlt wieder super.


----------



## Raindog (18. Februar 2009)

So...



... da der Spruch "Lol 9k Mana is wenig!" ausgelutscht ist, habe ich mal ein paar neue Daten:


13k HP
13k MP
24% Crit Heilung
1600ZM


Da mir momentan hauptsächlih die Zeit fehlt, habe ich meine Ausrüstung noch nicht großartig verbessert. War aber schon ein wenig stolz auf meine 13k Mana (Sind genaugenommen sogar mehr als meine HP)

Gestern stand mal wieder Naxx an. Ich hab mich in der Zeit mit meinen üblichen Tagesquests vergnüngt und eiert fröhlich durch Nordend.

Unser Dudu fragt nach jemandem, der Lust hätte in ne "Low-Inse" zu gehen. Da man ja ein asoziales Kameradenschwein ist, meldete ich mich bei ihm.

Ich: "Wo wollste denn hin?"
Dudu: "Nexus, aber wir sind schon voll..."
Ich: "Bah wie unschön..."
Dudu: "Ja sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
Ich: "Nein, ich meine den Nexus, ich mag die Ini nicht^^"

Nach etwa 20 Minuten fragte unser Dudu ob ich nicht doch mit wollte, denn der Heiler war off, und kam nicht wieder.

Gesagt getan. 

Ich hatte nicht wirklich Probleme mit dem Heilen. (Würde auch arg an mir zweifeln, wenn dem so wäre) Und während des ganzen Runs hatten wir einen Ausfall. Mich selbst.

Oh nein, nein, nein. Es war nicht die Schuld unseres Dudus, oder gar ein Fehlpull der DDs. Ihr kennt diese komischen Plattformen nach dem zweiten Boss, der sich unkaputtbar macht, und man dann erst auf den Riss hauen muss?
Naja, wir hatten ihn down, gingen wie üblich an den Rand der Plattfrorm, um runter zu springen und den weg abzukürzen. Alle landeten, ich machte zwei Schritte zurück, und rutschte prompt über den Abhang. Ich bin nicht sofort gefallen, sondern stand auf einem winzigen Vorsprung.

Ich weiß nicht wie unser Dudu es gemacht hat, aber nicht nur die Nexusgruppe lachte sich kaputt, nein auch der Naxxraid hatte scheinbar eine Pause eingelegt, und amüsierte sich köstlich im Gildenchannel. Mir blieb ja nur der Sprung in den Abgrund, um wieder nach Oben zu kommen.

(Das, als kleine Erheiterung)


Der Abend ging voran, es war fast halb zwölf, und ich hing mal wieder in Dalaran rum, und leerte meine Taschen.

Handelschanne: "Suchen Heiler für schnellen Nexusrun HC!"

Skeptisch flüsterte ich den Schurken an:

Ich: "Hi, sag mal ist euer Tank gut?"
Schurke: "Hoi, joa 26k Leben und so!"
Ich: "Naja... das heißt noch nichts..."
Schurke: "Biste dabei?"
Ich: "Ja, auch wenn ich es bereuen werde..."

Um schonmal vorzugreifen: Mir ging es nicht darum, dass der Tank so gut sein musste, um meinem elitären Spielniveau gleichzukommen, sondern darum, das Schlimmste auszubügeln.

Auf dem Weg zum Nexus:

Ich: "Nabend Leute, wer tankt denn?"
Alle: "Nabend" o.Ä.
Schruke: "XYZ macht das.."
Pala: "Re und hi!"
Ich: "Hast du das schonmal gemacht?"
Pala: "Was die Ini?"
Ich: "Ja heroic..."
Pala: "Natürlich, aber wenn ich dein Mana sehe du scheinbar nicht..."

Verfluchte Axt, 13k und noch immer am motzen!? 

Ich: "Ja deswegen frage ich ja"
Pala: "Achso, ich fand die Frage schon recht dämlich."
Ich: "Ich habe in 4 Jahren WoW zu viel erlebt. Aber ich frage weil ich weiß, das ich nicht gut bin. War aber schon Turm, VF und Drak hc. Allerdings nur gildenintern"

Prompt berichtete mir der Pala stolz, wie er wo was wann als MT gemacht hatte. Nachdem wir alle in der Ini waren, warf ich einen Blick auf den Pala. Etwa 3 Teile blau. Der Rest lila.

Aber Ausrüstung allein macht nicht alles. Ich bringe gern das Beispiel, mit dem Kriegertank.

Version A: "Ich hab ne 2-Handaxt, und pulle mit Ansturm! Ich brauch keinen Schild!"
Version B: "Ich pull die hier um die Ecke, lasst mir 2 Sekunden zum Aggroaufbau!"

Besagter Pala gehörte glücklicherweise zu Version B.

Resümee: 2 Wipes (einer von mir verschuldet), neue blaue Handschuhe zum heilen, Ruf, HC-Marken und ein bisschen Gold.

Ich habe das Gefühl, schon einen großen Schritt weiter gekommen zu sein. Was ich unter anderem den hilfreichen Posts von vielen Usern hier verdanke. Aber offensichtlich hab ich noch einen weiten Weg vor mir.


Gruß




Dog


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (18. Februar 2009)

Nett zu lesen und ich freue mich, dass du jetzt nicht mehr so viele Problemme hast, wegen Manaflames^^


----------



## cazimir (18. Februar 2009)

Erinnert mich an die ersten Zeiten mit meinen Def Krieger in BC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich komme in die Gruppe für Mech Hero, als erstes kommt mir das Kommentar entgegen: "olol nur 13k hp. Du kannst hier nicht tanken"
In der Mitte kam dann das Kommentar vom Heiler: "ololol so langweilig. Du kassierst ja garkein Schaden" ^^

Anderes Beispiel mit meinen Druiden: "8,5k Mana ? Wie willst du hier heilen?"
Am Ende der Hero: "Super geheilt! Warum warst du nie oom?" ^^
Jetzt kann ich mich vor Invites kaum noch retten :-/

Mana und HP sind eben nicht alles. Grad erstes wird vollkommen überbewertet.


----------



## Ansalamun (18. Februar 2009)

Och mönsch,ja da muß ich zugeben,so erging es mir auch am Anfang.
Die ersten Gehversuche mit meinem Priester damals.
(Kara Marken Run mit 2 Heilern und ich sollte Gruppenheilung machen,bissel blau und vertraut auf "Du packst das schon" )

Aber man lernt dazu.Es gibt die unbelehrbaren,es gibt die,die alles durchziehen wollen um jeden Preis und die Spieler,für die
das Spiel noch ein Spiel ist und wenn Du diese Sorte in der Gruppe hast,dann macht es auch Spaß.

Ich bin seit etwas über 3 Jahren auf der ewigen Wacht,man lernt,das die ig Liste begrenzt ist,aber man lernt auch im Laufe
der Zeit die Gilden kennen,wo ein mitgehen kein Risiko ist und vernünftig gespielt wird.Hatte erst kürzlich ein Bäumchen bei,
war noch ein wenig grün und blau,hat gleich am Anfang Bescheid gesagt,das es noch nicht so firm ist,sind es halt langsam angegangen,ich hab 
ein Auge mit draufgeworfen und schwubs waren wir HDZ4 Hero durch ganz ohne Wipe.

Mit der Zeit bist Du hier und da in FL Listen und es passiert schon hier und da,das ein Wisper kommt "eh logg um,wir brauchen nen Heiler"

Die Klassenforen hier sind immer für nen Tip gut,ruhig mal in Ruhe durchforsten.


----------



## Raindog (19. Februar 2009)

Hier nochmal ein Erfahrungsbericht, für alle die Spaß am lesen hatten:



Gestern Abend war ich mal wieder spät on, und quälte mich mit den Tagesquests ab. Nach etwa der Hälfte flüsterte mich mein Liebingstank an:

MeinTank: "Na, wie siehts aus? Bock auf Ini?"
Ich: "Mit dir immer, was schwebt dir vor?"
MT: "Das darfst du mich nicht fragen!"
Ich:" Ich hätte da noch 2 Quests für HdB"

Da er noch in Gnome unterwegs war, farmte ich etwas Erz. Nach der vierten Runde durch das Dingsdabumsda-Becken meldete sich MT im Gildenchannel:

MT: "So, wer hat noch Lust mit den zwei besten Zwergen in WoW in ne Ini zu gehen?"
Ich: "... vielleicht sollten wir mit den beiden mitgehen, dann wären wir schon 4?"

Da niemand mehr mit wollte, organisierte MT kurzerhand andere DDler.

Plop

Ein Magier.

Plop

Noch ein Magier.

Ich flüster MT an: "Ähm, und wo wollen wir jetzt hin?"
MT: "Na du hast doch gesagt, du hast Quests für HdB"

Plop

Noch ein Mage

Ich: "Äh... aber jetzt nich hc, oder?"
MT: "Doch klar, hab im Handelschannel für HdB DDler gesucht, da haben sich acht Magier gemeldet!"


Kennt ihr dieses Gefühl? Dieses Gefühl das man manchmal für einer Mathearbeit hat? Oder vor einer anderen Prüfung? Oder einem ganz blöden Gespräch mit der Freundin? Man weiß es wird schief gehen, und trotzdem muss man es durchziehen...

Ich war zuvor noch nie in den HdB. Drei Stoffies, die mit Vorliebe AE und Wipes produziren (Ja, isn Vorurteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Und dann noch Heroic? Nennt es meinetwegen negative Suggestion. Aber mir war klar, dass das nichts wird.

Wir standen also alle am Portstein:

MT: „So, alles klar! Dann können wir ja!“
Mage: „Sind alle da?“
Ich: „Nein, uns fehlt nen guter Heiler...“
MT: „Hör auf, du machst den dreien ja richtig Mut!“
Gelächter der Mages..
Ich: „Wir werden alle sterben!“

Der erste Boss, gleich am Anfang der, hat diese komischen Blitzaufladungen...

MT: "Die beiden Adds scheepen. Wenn wir den mit Aufladung legen, gibts nen Erfolg!"
Ich, noch am Antwort tippen, falle aus allen Wolken als MT pullt.

Der Boss lag, mein Mana war alle, der Erfolg war unser.

Dann kam dieser komische Raum mit den Elementaren.

MT: "Kuscheln, kein AE und nach der zweiten Weihe los!"
Ich: "Äh... ja...."
MT: "Ist nen bissel haarig, meist bin ich der einzige der am Ende noch steht, aber wir schaffen das!"

Er hatte recht! Zwar nach dem zweiten Wipe... aber immerhin.

Dann kam der Boss am Amboss. (Wasn Wortspiel...)

MT: "Okay, der is ganz easy. Wir haun den um, und nur der Offtank muss gute Arbeit leisten!"
Ich: "Ähm?"
Mage: "Lol!"
MT: "Wird bissel schwierig, aber ihr stoppt den Schaden auf Boss, wenn die Adds kommen. Auf meine Weihe reagieren die nicht, also müsst ihr die umhaun. Dauert zwar länger, aber das klappt."

Kampf ging los. 10k HP war der Boss los. 

RUMS

G. erleidet 9800 Schaden, 3000 mehr als er noch Leben hat.

Also sah ich mir den Kampf von unten an.

Und verdammt noch mal... MT hat den Penner ohne Heilung umgehaun. Klar, Bubble und Handauflegen. Aber alleine eben.

Dann ging es weiter, zum Elementartyp mit den Blitzen. Die Mages mittlerweile schwer beeindruckt von MT.

MT: "Der hier is der Horror für jeden Heiler. Gerade bei 3 Stoffies.. aber das packen wir!"

MT erklärte uns wie das abläuft.

Nach 3 weiteren Wipes war der Boss down. Und welch Wunder: Ich hab mir den Sieg mal wieder aus der Horizontalen angesehen.

Die Mages waren guter Dinge und nahmen die Wipes mit massig Humor. Auch MT sah das ganze locker.
Auf dem Weg zu Loki? Loony? Loken? Naja.. dem Endboss halt, gab es noch 2 weitere Wipes.

MT erklärte mal wieder was zu tun war. Ich fand das sehr kompliziert....

Kuscheln, laufen, kuschlen... und dann noch heilen? 1. Stufe, 2. Stufe 3. Stufe, wieder 2. Stufe...

Logisch. Wieder ein Wipe.

MT: "Okay, letzter Versuch, bin schon sehr müd."

Nach dem letzten Wipe bedankte ich mich und entschuldigte ich mich für massig Repkosten.
Seltsamerweise sahen die Mages das noch immer sehr locker.
Die Gruppe löste sich auf.

MT:" Naja, nächstes mal is er down."
Ich: "Du... ich war beim ersten Boss schon fast oom..."
MT:"Autsch.. naja, aber wenn wir mit Gilde durchrushen liegt er!"
Ich:"Klar, mit nem besseren Heiler..."
MT: "Ach komm, nen schlechter Heiler hätte mich nich so gut hoch gehalten..."
Ich: "Ja, aber nen guter Heiler, hätte nich dauernd im Dreck gelegen!"


Noch immer leichter Größenwahn, wie das Ende der Geschichte zeigt, aber zumindest war mir von Anfang an klar, dass das sehr schmerzhaft wird.



Gruß


Dog


----------



## Mage_Collina (19. Februar 2009)

so, ich hab mir nun mal alle seiten durchgelesen ... und ganz ehrlich: ich sehe, was dein problem ist, aber ich sehe nicht, warum es das ist. als mein priester 80 war und erste lowe hc-inis durch waren, bin ich sowas von oft in hdb hero gestorben, dass ich irgendwann ma gesagt hab, scheiße, da geh ich nie mehr rein. und? equip wurde besser, heilen wurde besser, zusammenspiel wurde besser - jetz liegt der sack ohne laufen mit wegheilen der nova, unter 2 minuten.

ist doch immer so. mach dir doch einfach keinen kopp! gildenleute und freunde werden dich verstehen - und wenn es "dumme" randoms sind ... pff, die siehste doch nie wieder ^^


----------



## MadMat (19. Februar 2009)

@ TE: völlig normal.

Niemand loggt sich ein und hat 100% Epix. Leider begreifen einige nicht, dass es ein Spiel ist, man sich aber - wie im RL - hocharbeiten muss.
Sprich: Gold farmen, Q erledigen, nach und nach bessere Ausrüstung haben.
Interessanter Weise hast Du sogar Leute erwischt, die die Wipes mitmachen. Ich hab mal einen gehabt, der ist nach dem 1. Wipe gegangen.
Totale Lags an dem Abend und der Heiler hatte Standbild. 
ATM heisst es immer nur: Pullen, Sammeln, Bomben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße und lass Dir den Spass nicht verderben.


----------



## Harloww (19. Februar 2009)

fripon schrieb:


> @Mannoroth
> 
> Joa...
> 
> ...



Hat mein Paladin mit 71 mehr. 

Ich sign das mal. 

Selbst Schuld und so.


----------



## grimmjow (19. Februar 2009)

fripon schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber 9k Mana?
> Mit 80?
> Habe ich noch nie erlebt.


Wollte auch sagen.. Selbst mit grünem Equip kommst du locker über 13k. Ich würde dich auch nicht mitnehmen wollen.
Und du hast die Raidinstanzen locker weggehealt? Glaub ich irgendwie kaum..


----------



## Raindog (19. Februar 2009)

grimmjow schrieb:


> Wollte auch sagen.. Selbst mit grünem Equip kommst du locker über 13k. Ich würde dich auch nicht mitnehmen wollen.
> Und du hast die Raidinstanzen locker weggehealt? Glaub ich irgendwie kaum..



Naja, wir waren zwei Heiler. Priest und ich. Aber es war nicht so, das ich wirklich schwerwiegende Probleme hatte...

Aber natürlich hab ich das alles nur erfunden, um euch zu unterhalten, und mich dran aufzugeilen, wie ihr euch aufregt.

Trollfutter und so...


Dog


----------



## abe15 (19. Februar 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Schurke: „Wie jetzt? Zaubermacht?“
> Ich: „Nein, Käsebrötchen ;-)“
> Schurke: „Ich frag mal eben...“
> 2 Minuten Stille
> Schurke: „Ich nehme den Heiler und zwei Brötchen!“



Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (19. Februar 2009)

Hm ich könnte da auch eine schöne Geschichte erzählen. Vielleicht ist hier der richtige Zeitpunkt dafür.

Ich möchte an dem Punkt beginnen, an dem mein Taurenjäger schon einige zeit auf 70 war. Ich hatte bis Zul`aman alles gesehen und war auch dementsprechend equipt. Ich möchte zugeben, dass ich mich damals noch nicht zu sehr mit meiner Klasse auseinandersetzte, also war ich Treffsicherheit geskillt, hatte Ap Sockel in meinem Equip.
Eines Tages freute ich mich grade Bombenmäßig über meine neue Hose aus Za, und da wollte ich natürlich sofort die epische Verzauberung drauf haben. Ich bin zwar Kürschner/Lederer, konnte aber das Rüssiset noch nicht, weil ich nie wirklich Lust auf Heros hatte. Ich habe immer lieber geraidet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also habe ich mir die Mats zusammengesucht und im Handelschat nach einem Lederer gesucht. Prompt meldete sich ein Jäger, der auch nur 5g für seine Handarbeit verlangte. Wir trafen uns in Shattrath vor der Aldorbank... Ich flog auf meinem Funkelnagelneuen Netherdrachen, auf den ich mächtig stolz war und wollte schon mit einem prozigen Loopinganflug landen als ich den Jäger erblickte. Vor der Aldorbank saß mein Crafter, auf einem gewaltigen 310% Netherdrachen und in voller T6 Ausrüstung.
Das Schicksal meinte es gut mit mir, also kamen wir ins Gespräch... Wir haben Stundenlang über unsere Klasse gesprochen und diskutiert, und wenig später hatte ich eine BM Skillung und Beweglichkeitssockel und fuhr das doppelte an Dps wie vorher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klar, dieser eine Jäger hatte mir geholfen, aus dem T4 Content den Sprung nach oben angehen zu können, allerdings fehlte mir noch die richtige Gilde. Zufälligerweise kannte er einen Gildenmeister sehr gut, er meinte nur, es sei bestimmt die richtige Gilde für mich.
Ich musste nur ins TS, für eine kleine Unterredung und brauchte mich nichtmal übers Forum zu bewerben... 2 Tage später war ich mit meinem T4/Za Equip im Mount Hyjal unterwegs, ohne SSc oder Tk davor auch nur betreten zu haben^^ Klar, dass der erste Mh run noch nicht so gut verlief, aber ich hatte eine Gilde gefunden in der ich eine Zukunft hatte.
Heute empfinde ich diesen Zeitraum von 1-2 Wochen als meine Einberufung in den High-End Content. Sw bekam ich zwar nichtmehr zu gesicht, bis zum Patch 3.0 (der große Nerf) konnte ich aber nur Teron besiegen, nach dem Patch sogar Illidan höchst selbst.
Wie es das Schicksal wollte bekam ich Streit mit einigen Membern, die mich wohl nicht leiden konnten, warum auch immer...
3 Tage vor wotlk entschloss ich mich also, für das Leveln auf 80 eine neue Gilde zu suchen, und die sollte ich auch schnell finden.
Lunatic Pandora --- Der Gildenmeister hatte Sw Clearerfahrung und kam auf meinen Server, um seine eigene Gilde zu gründen. So gründete sich eine neue Gilde, alles "normale" Spieler, die mit Bc nicht ein T6 Teil auch nur gesehen hatten. Das besondere war, dass er noch an Skill glaubte, und nicht einen Blick auf das Equip warf!
So levelten wir auf 80 und bewältigten den Content. Vor 2 Wochen sogar Sartharion mit 3 Adds. Eine neue Topgilde des Servers war geboren, und endlich hatte auch ich meinen Platz finden können. Erstaunlich, dass unser Erfolgskonzept grade das war, nicht auf die Vergangenheit neuer Spieler zu achten.
So zumindest meine Geschichte über das finden meines Platzes in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG euer Diego!


----------

